# [OT] Niente più linux come desktop!

## marcowave

Ciao ragazzi! 

Dopo circa 2 anni dico ufficialmente addio (o meglio arrivederci spero) ai sistemi linux come desktop!

Ovviamente continuerò ad usare Gentoo + Fluxbox sul mio server, ma sui computer desktop o notebook è davvero troppo faticoso da gestire e richiede un impegno che purtroppo non ho più tempo di dedicargli! Certo da anche un sacco do soddisfazioni!

IMHO linux funziona benino cone sistema Desktop, ma purtroppo come comodità e compatibilità devo ammettere che MacosX e Windows sono meglio..

Tutta un'altra cosa in ambito server dove non abbandonerei mai linux! davvero versatile!

Inoltre non abbandono il mondo OpenSource sul desktop! Ovviamente Firefox, Openoffice, Gimp e una marea di altri programmi open per Windows e Mac saranno sempre installati sui miei computer!

Quindi arrivederci pinguino desktop!

----------

## luna80

 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

non è bello.

certo che si devono fare delle scelte, io preferisco continuare a fare a volte un pò più di fatica e magari "perdere" un pò di tempo (anche se parlare di perdita di tempo non è corretto) piuttosto che tornare a windows.

di solito si fanno passi in avanti...non indietro.

peccato...secondo me tra qualche giorno cambi di nuovo idea  :Wink: 

----------

## marcowave

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> certo che si devono fare delle scelte, io preferisco continuare a fare a volte un pò più di fatica e magari "perdere" un pò di tempo (anche se parlare di perdita di tempo non è corretto) piuttosto che tornare a windows. 

 

Ovvio che non è mai stata una perdita di tempo! Ho imparato moltissimo!  :Very Happy: 

Cmq non è un vero e proprio "ritorno".. windows purtroppo non l'ho mai abbandonato, causa programmi come AutoCAD che ne su Linux ne su Mac esiste, e mi serve per l'università....

 *Quote:*   

> peccato...secondo me tra qualche giorno cambi di nuovo idea 

 

magari, qualche settimana o qualche mese.. vedremo  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> IMHO linux funziona benino cone sistema Desktop, ma purtroppo come comodità e compatibilità devo ammettere che MacosX e Windows sono meglio..

 

Boh, questione di gusti.

Mi dispiace che, sia pure parzialmente, passi al lato oscuro ma si tratta di gusti e opinioni quindi non mi senmto di entrare nel merito.

Spero comunque che questa "malattia" ti passi presto e tu ritorni prontamente a casa... magari prima che esca la 2005.1  :Razz: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Perche' lo abbandoni ora che sta facendo passi da gigantissimo proprio in ambito desktop?

Comunque promettici che tornerai...Secondo me al massimo tra 2 anni Linux non avra' niente da invidiare a altri OS tipo Windows XP o MacOS X o Windows Vista...

----------

## luna80

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> ...Secondo me al massimo tra 2 anni Linux non avra' niente da invidiare a altri OS tipo Windows XP o MacOS X o Windows Vista...

 

perchè adesso si?  :Rolling Eyes: 

(IMHO non credo)

----------

## pava_rulez

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   ...Secondo me al massimo tra 2 anni Linux non avra' niente da invidiare a altri OS tipo Windows XP o MacOS X o Windows Vista... 
> 
> perchè adesso si? 
> 
> (IMHO non credo)

 

L'usabilità da parte dell'utonto medio sicuramente si...

----------

## kueitao

Che tristezza... Francamente non capisco.  :Shocked:   :Sad: 

Condivido solo il discorso sulla mancanza di software di livello professionale per certe specifiche applicazioni. Ma a parte questo... (In tutto ciò che segue non c'è nulla di personale, non fare caso al mio personale modo di evidenziare i concetti che esprimo sulle cose che mi stanno a cuore...  :Rolling Eyes:  ) 

Avresti fatto bene a fornire qualche indizio di prova o almeno qualche spunto di riflessione sulle presunte difficoltà che invece non hai dettagliato. Il tuo post mi ricorda tutte quelle pubblicità che MS produce per denigrare la concorrenza senza fornire elementi di prova oggettivi. Puro terrorismo!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Tu dici di usare GNU/Linux lato server con soddisfazione, quindi immagino che tu abbia maturato una certa esperienza e abilità nella installazione, configurazione e amministrazione del Sistema. La quasi totalità dei problemi che i nuovi a Linux devono affrontare si concentrano sulle iniziali fasi di installazione e configurazione di servizi, bootloader e scripts da eseguire al boot, fstab, kernel (per chi se lo compila da se) e comunque tutto ciò che una volta funzionante non va (quasi) mai ritoccato e di cui ci si può anche dimenticare per sempre.

Invece non mi pare che gli stessi utenti si lamentino ad esempio di presunte difficoltà ad inviare e ricevere emails, ad usare un browser o un qualsiasi altro strumento di produttività individuale che è il fulcro del lavoro che normalmente si fa su un desktop già configurato e funzionante.

Perché un desktop GNU/Linux una volta configurato per le tue necesssità dovrebbe essere faticoso da usare? Quali sono i problemi specifici di "compatibilità e comodità"? Mi farebbe piacere che elencassi i più seri problemi che incontri nel quotidiano utilizzo del sistema. Visto che hai cominciato il thread... Parliamone.  :Question: 

In attesa delle delucidazioni sopra richieste, ho una considerazione da fare a proposito della scelta di utilizzo degli OS di casa MS che tenterò di svolgere se avrete la pazienza di leggere fino in fondo... Ci sono delle politiche commerciali di MS che si traducono in scelte tecnologiche che mi impediscono qualsiasi tentativo di simpatizzare con tale azienda e i suoi OS. Anzi mi mandano in bestia...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Iniziai parecchi anni fa ad usare il computer attraverso dei terminali connessi a server S/36 e più avanti ai fantastici (!) AS/400.  :Cool:  Verso l'inizio dei '90 comprai un PC da usarsi con DOS e poi con Linux. C'è sicuramente stata qualche difficoltà iniziale nel passare da AS/400 a PC con Linux ma ormai è acqua passata. Non avevo mai usato nessuna versione di Windows fino a quando ho pensato che per vari motivi sarebbe stato meglio imparare ad avere un po' di dimestichezza con XP proprio per la sua diffusione e per portare e testare alcuni miei programmi C,C++ e Ada95.

Le difficoltà di apprendimento sono state enormi e ancora oggi non sono sicuro di conoscere sufficentemente tale OS. 

Qualche mese fa scaricai delle immagini ISO di una distribuzione dalle quali poi avrei realizzato dei CDs per l'installazione.   Mi ci sono voluti giorni per comprendere che non è possibile fare il burning delle immagini ISO con gli strumenti offerti da MS-Win  Poi qualcuno mi spiegò che avrei dovuto sborsare un centinaio di Euro per comprare la licenza di un certo applicativo che si chiama "Nero Burning CD-Rom" (o qualcosa di simile). Quindi altri soldini da aggiungersi a quelli della licenza...  :Shocked: 

E' possibile che nell'era della multimedialità spinta all'estremo il produttore di tale sistema operativo non ritenga di doverlo fornire degli strumenti per certe manipolazioni dei supporti CD e DVD? E' più remunerativo avere dei partners che producono ciò che manca al sistema operativo e che si fanno pagare il costo di un'altra mezza licenza? 

Se la Microsoft un giorno decidesse di dotare i suoi OS di qualcosa di simile a "Nero" avrebbe serie difficoltà a farsi pagare un simile supplemento di prezzo all'interno del costo di licenza di XP? Non credete?

Ma la cosa più atroce è un'altra. Tra tutti gli OS che ho utilizzato,  il concetto di "Virus" è sconosciuto.  Si tratta di un concetto e di un pericolo proprio degli OS di casa Microsoft. E allora giù con altre licenze da acquistare per i vari Norton, McAfee e compagnia bella.

Un qualsiasi produttore onesto e professionale di OS che si rende conto di avere delle falle notevoli alla sicurezza cerca di chiuderle appena vengono scoperte. Perchè la Microsoft preferisce non occuparsene? Non si tratterà ancora di quanto espresso sopra sulla furba possibilità di avere altri partners (leggi Symantec e altri) che ti fanno pagare alti prezzi aggiuntivi a quello della licenza del OS? Come detto sopra la MS non avrebbe nessuna possibilità di alzare così tanto il prezzo di vendita della licenza del suo XP se mai decidesse di introdurre essa stessa un motore antivirus.

E che dire del firewall pressochè inesistente? E di altro ancora? Al solito la MS supporta le campagne vendita dei suoi Compari ricordandoti che non è "consigliabile"  :Shocked:   :Exclamation:   :Question:  usare XP senza antivirus e firewall e se non ricordo male fornendo anche dei links a Symantec da qualche finestra aperta sulla "Configurazione di Sistema" .  

 Attenzione  Sono sicuro che qualcuno è pronto a rispondere che MS fornisce comunque un SO completo e che gli applicativi addizionali si pagano come da qualsiasi altra parte.  Ma qui non stiamo parlando di applicativi addizionali. 

Si tratta di sistemi software senza i quali (1) non è possibile usare l'hardware in dotazione comune ai PC (masterizzatore), se non con delle notevoli limitazioni (e sappiamo che un OS ben fatto e completo  deve avere  un meccanismo per il trasferimento di files sui vari supporti magnetici di cui la macchina è dotata), (2) non è possibile (caso antivirus e firewall) assicurare il corretto funzionamento e la stabilità del PC. 

E non ditemi neanche che il firewall in XP esiste, perchè si tratta solo di "(Brutta Copia di) Set Ridotto di Funzionalità Firewall Stateless". Niente di minimamente paragonabile né ad Iptables/Netfilter, ma neanche al prodotto del peggior vendor commerciale che mi viene in mente. Nessuno con un minimo di cervello pagherebbe 50 Cents per un prodotto come quello se fosse venduto a parte... 

Vi rispedisco al discorso di sopra sulla bellezza di avere partners commerciali. In pratica MS vende i pantaloni con i buchi però ha l'accortezza di consigliarti il sarto di sua fiducia.

Ovviamente sono invece d'accordo nel considerare ad esempio che un web server (IIS) è uno strumento opzionale, senza il quale la macchina ha un corretto funzionamento di base, quindi il prodotto può benissimo non essere presente (al contrario di GNU/Linux che ti da pure quello e molto altro ancora).

 In sintesi non sono disposto a supportare "MS & Compari", a meno che non ci sia assoluto bisogno come nel caso di utilizzo di applicativi specialistici disponibili solo per XP e similari. Per i motivi sopra elencati considero questi signori operare ai limiti della decenza. 

Rimango in attesa di commenti da chiunque, ma soprattutto e come da me richiesto all'inizio, di un più completo contributo da parte di marcowave

Buon divertimento con la vostra Gentoo.

----------

## mouser

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> E' possibile che nell'era della multimedialità spinta all'estremo il produttore di tale sistema operativo non ritenga di doverlo fornire degli strumenti per certe manipolazioni dei supporti CD e DVD? E' più remunerativo avere dei partners che producono ciò che manca al sistema operativo e che si fanno pagare il costo di un'altra mezza licenza?

 

Bhe', nonostante sia d'accordo su alcuni punti del tuo discorso, ed in disaccordo su altri, credo che la risposta a questa tua ultima domanda sia.... SI!

Vedi, se oltre all'acquisto di un SO (anche se poi, volendo essere pignoli, non si acquista un bel niente), uno deve anche pagare per avere un programma di scrittura, allora i soldi girano di piu' (ed in due diverse aziende). Come la MS obbliga chi utilizza il suo prodotto (anche se con WinXP qualche tool di masterizzazione integrato c'e'...... ok, fa schifo, ma c'e'!) ad acquistare sofware di terzi per scrivere su CD/DVD, gli stessi terzi che producono questi software obbligano l'utilizzatore ad avere il SO microsoft..... Diciamo che e' una stretta di mano indiretta tra le aziende!!!!

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Un qualsiasi produttore onesto e professionale di OS che si rende conto di avere delle falle notevoli alla sicurezza cerca di chiuderle appena vengono scoperte. Perchè la Microsoft preferisce non occuparsene?

 

Semplice!!

Cosi' vincola gli utilizzatori a dipendere costantemente da se stessa, ed ha modo concreto per monitorare/guadagnare tramite la conoscenza delle abitudini di massa.

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> E non ditemi neanche che il firewall in XP esiste, perchè si tratta solo di "(Brutta Copia di) Set Ridotto di Funzionalità Firewall Stateless". Niente di minimamente paragonabile né ad Iptables/Netfilter, ma neanche al prodotto del peggior vendor commerciale che mi viene in mente. Nessuno con un minimo di cervello pagherebbe 50 Cents per un prodotto come quello se fosse venduto a parte... 

 

Hai perfettamente ragione.....

Ma vedi, il fatto e' che molti credono ancora che la cosa piu' importante ai giorni nostri (sia per le aziende, che per i clienti) siano i dati..... purtroppo questo non e' vero poiche' si puo' avere realmente facolta di scelta e liberta tramite l'informazione, non tramite le cose create tramite i mezzi di questa stessa.

Ovviamente, tutto questo IMHO.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

edit: Rileggendo gli ultimi due post (contando anche questo), mi sono reso conto dell'incredibile OT...... chiedo scusa ai mod ed al forum.

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualche mese fa scaricai delle immagini ISO di una distribuzione dalle quali poi avrei realizzato dei CDs per l'installazione.   Mi ci sono voluti giorni per comprendere che non è possibile fare il burning delle immagini ISO con gli strumenti offerti da MS-Win  Poi qualcuno mi spiegò che avrei dovuto sborsare un centinaio di Euro per comprare la licenza di un certo applicativo che si chiama "Nero Burning CD-Rom" (o qualcosa di simile). Quindi altri soldini da aggiungersi a quelli della licenza... 
> 
> [cut]
> ...

 

Viene accusata di "monopolio" perchè integra al suo interno un Browser Web e un lettore multimediale e poi la si critica perchè NON integra un Antivirus e un software per masterizzare?

La microsoft può non stare simpatica, ma mi sembra che qua si voglia vedere del marcio in tutto...

Resto dell'idea che WinXP se non in mano ad un perfetto deficiente sia un buon sistema operativo!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Esistono varie alternative open source e gratuite anche per windows...

MASTERIZZARE: quando compri un masterizzatore c'è sempre incluso un software che ti permetta di usarlo. Se compri il pc col masterizzatore incluso, anche li c'è già il tuo bel software preinstallato. E (ma forse sto dicendo una cazzata) da un po di tempo mi sa che è incluso in winz un qualche sistema minimale che ti permette di scrivere su cd.

FIREWALL: il firewall fa cacare, sono d'accordo con te, e tra l'altro secondo me fanno cacare pure il 90% di quelli che circolano a pagamento.. in ogni caso esistono anche per quello delle alternative gratuite.

VIRUS: Il grande punto debole del sistema microfotts.. il 90% li freghi usando lo stile linux però: account administrator e account utente per l'utilizzo quotidiano. Linix/Unix non hanno tanti nemici, tanti utenti (e soprattutto utenti sprovveduti) come la M$ per cui è normale che i virus vengono fatti per Finester. 

E comunque esistono antivirus gratuiti

Tra l'altro tu fai la differenza tra applicativi addizionali e non..  in linux tu forse non vedi la differenza tra quali lo sono e quali no perchè sono tutti gratuiti.. però non è che sono tutti sviluppati dalla stessa persona/team di sviluppo... anzi io linux lo vedo solo come "il kernel", tutto il resto è addizionale e preso da terze parti. Tu puoi benissimo usare winz e reperire il software gratuitamente su tucows.com o simili

Infine, tu non sei uno sviluppatore giusto? non produci nessun software vero? perchè scommetto che se lo facessi anche a te piacerebbe guadagnarci.. bello o brutto che sia il tuo software (e mi pare uan cosa giusta e normale)

----------

## randomaze

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> Viene accusata di "monopolio" perchè integra al suo interno un Browser Web e un lettore multimediale e poi la si critica perchè NON integra un Antivirus e un software per masterizzare?

 

Premesso che sono pronto ad accusarla di monopolio anche qualora integrasse un Antivirus o un software per masterizzare, o un Anti-Spyware faccio notare sullo specifico che non ha installato "un player multimediale" ma ha installato un "player multimediale che  suggerisce un formato proprietario", non ha installato "un browser" ma ha installato "un browser che spesso funziona a modo suo obbligando gli altri ad adattarsi per sopravvivere".

 *Quote:*   

> Resto dell'idea che WinXP se non in mano ad un perfetto deficiente sia un buon sistema operativo!

 

Si, eliminando l'utente administrator e imponendo 15 schermate di "Ok", "Forse" per far funzionare un comando in grado di modificare il sistema (il default naturalmente deve essere sul "no, non voglio")

----------

## kueitao

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Esistono varie alternative open source e gratuite anche per windows...
> 
> [skip a few lines]
> 
> VIRUS: Il grande punto debole del sistema microfotts.. il 90% li freghi usando lo stile linux però: account administrator e account utente per l'utilizzo quotidiano. Linix/Unix non hanno tanti nemici, tanti utenti (e soprattutto utenti sprovveduti) come la M$ per cui è normale che i virus vengono fatti per Finester. 
> ...

 

Rispondo anche all'intervento di 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo.

Evidentemente non sono riuscito a spiegarmi... Sob! Cosa è un virus so non un programma in grado di installarsi, eseguire e replicarsi senza chiedere il permesso all'utente/amministratore? Perchè MS tollera che un qualsiasi programma possa appunto (mi ripeto) installarsi, eseguire e replicarsi senza il consenso dell'utente?

E' o non è un buco alla sicurezza di sistema?

Ne parlate come se fosse normale che un OS abbia questo bug. Perchè di un vero e proprio bug si tratta. Nessun altro OS che conosco ha questo bug. E nessun produttore di tali OS è mai stato portato in tribunale o di fronte all'Antitrust per non avere introdotto nel suo OS questo specifico bug!

Come mai la IBM con i suoi AIX, OS/390, OS/400 non è mai stata portata in giudizio per non avere dato spazio ai produttori di anti-virus?

Vi hanno convinto che bisogna acquistare in coppia un "sistema-operativo" e un "rattoppa-sistema-operativo", senza il quale il primo smette di funzionare dopo qualche tempo.

Sono ancora più depresso di qualche minuto fa...

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro tu fai la differenza tra applicativi addizionali e non..  in linux tu forse non vedi la differenza tra quali lo sono e quali no perchè sono tutti gratuiti.. però non è che sono tutti sviluppati dalla stessa persona/team di sviluppo... anzi io linux lo vedo solo come "il kernel", tutto il resto è addizionale e preso da terze parti. Tu puoi benissimo usare winz e reperire il software gratuitamente su tucows.com o simili
> 
> 

 

Sei proprio fuori strada. So perfettamente qual'è la differenza tra kernel, sistema operativo e software applicativi. Ti ricordo che il sistema operativo non è solo il kernel ma è composto da tutte quelle cose senza le quali nessuna applicazione potrebbe essere eseguita.

Non mi voglio addentrare nei meandri della distinzione tra ciò che è necessario per il funzionamento di base del sistema (kernel + toolchain + filesystems + altro) e applicativi come il browser Mozilla e servers web come Apache. Pensate al sistema operativo come "system" e agli applicativi addizionali come "world", tanto per capirci.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infine, tu non sei uno sviluppatore giusto? non produci nessun software vero? perchè scommetto che se lo facessi anche a te piacerebbe guadagnarci.. bello o brutto che sia il tuo software (e mi pare uan cosa giusta e normale)
> 
> 

 

Ti sei perso una parte del mio post, proprio dove dicevo che ho acquistato una licenza di MS XP proprio per testare il software da me prodotto.

E poi sei di nuovo competamente fuori strada... Cosa ti fa pensare che io sia contro l'idea di guadagnare dal mio lavoro? Non mi pare di avere scritto niente che possa indurti a simili riflessioni.

Io produco software in C,C++, Ada95 e talvolta in Assembly (GNU/AS). Quasi tutto il software da me prodotto è integrato in librerie e applicativi closed-source ed è talvolta licenziato a pagamento (anche salato) ma molto più spesso non è neanche disponibile per nessuno che ne faccia richiesta (a parte certi specifici clienti) a qualsiasi prezzo per motivi di sicurezza.

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si, eliminando l'utente administrator e imponendo 15 schermate di "Ok", "Forse" per far funzionare un comando in grado di modificare il sistema (il default naturalmente deve essere sul "no, non voglio")

 

Dai...

Queste sono le solite esagerazioni...

La differenza è che una persona che non capisce nulla di informatica, un PC con Windows lo "sa usare" e ci fa un sacco di stupidate e casini, mentre uno con Linux non saprebbe nememno da dove guardarlo...

Tutto qua.

Pensi che tu davanti ad un PC con WinXP faresti casini e/o installeresti Virus Spyware e feccia varia?

Io non credo...

La colpa è al 99% dell'utente!

----------

## mouser

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Sei proprio fuori strada. So perfettamente qual'è la differenza tra kernel, sistema operativo e software applicativi. Ti ricordo che il sistema operativo non è solo il kernel ma è composto da tutte quelle cose senza le quali nessuna applicazione potrebbe essere eseguita. 

 

Non voglio essere pignolo, ma per definizione il SO e' quel software che permette ad altri software di dialogare con l'hardware senza addentrarsi in strati troppo bassi di programmazione....

Per intenderci, il fs non e' parte del sistema operativo, la shell non e' parte del sistema operativo, come non lo sono i comandi legati a questi due.....

Ad un utilizzo "normale" del sistema, non si dovrebbe neanche vedere il "sistema operativo"

Tutto questo solo per chiarezza.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi! 
> 
> Dopo circa 2 anni dico ufficialmente addio (o meglio arrivederci spero) ai sistemi linux come desktop!
> 
> Ovviamente continuerò ad usare Gentoo + Fluxbox sul mio server, ma sui computer desktop o notebook è davvero troppo faticoso da gestire e richiede un impegno che purtroppo non ho più tempo di dedicargli! Certo da anche un sacco do soddisfazioni!
> ...

 

SONO CON TE!

Ti comprendo, anch io ho numerosissimi problemi spesso legati al tempo... Con linux si sa.. si "perde" (ma lo sappiamo nn è vero  :Wink:  ) tanto tempo!

Eppure come vedi dalla mia frequenza di post su forum.... linux, ma specialmente gentoo.. nn riesco a mollarli! Malgrado tutto.

----------

## federico

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> La differenza è che una persona che non capisce nulla di informatica, un PC con Windows lo "sa usare" e ci fa un sacco di stupidate e casini, mentre uno con Linux non saprebbe nememno da dove guardarlo...
> 
> Tutto qua.
> 
> Pensi che tu davanti ad un PC con WinXP faresti casini e/o installeresti Virus Spyware e feccia varia?
> ...

 

Questo non e' vero, ritengo di saper utilizzare un pc e due sistemi operativi quantomeno, linux e windows, eppure spesse volte mi sono trovato a formattare macchine installate e utilizzate da me, perche' ad un certo punto per ragioni arcane erano sputtanatissime. Questa gentoo che ho sul pc invece l'ho installata a natale di due anni fa quasi.

----------

## randomaze

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> Pensi che tu davanti ad un PC con WinXP faresti casini e/o installeresti Virus Spyware e feccia varia?

 

Io di solito leggo quello che viene scritto sul PC, ma conosco tantissimen persone che non lo fanno, o che ci provano ma "é scritto in inglese" e dopo premono "Ok" sul primo dialer che passa. Ma non li reputo "deficenti" anzi... semplicemente si sono adattati al "troppo facile".

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io di solito leggo quello che viene scritto sul PC, ma conosco tantissimen persone che non lo fanno, o che ci provano ma "é scritto in inglese" e dopo premono "Ok" sul primo dialer che passa. Ma non li reputo "deficenti" anzi... semplicemente si sono adattati al "troppo facile".

 

concordo. aveva ragione Stallman quando diceva che i computers non sono dei giocattoli per bambini

----------

## neryo

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo non e' vero, ritengo di saper utilizzare un pc e due sistemi operativi quantomeno, linux e windows, eppure spesse volte mi sono trovato a formattare macchine installate e utilizzate da me, perche' ad un certo punto per ragioni arcane erano sputtanatissime. Questa gentoo che ho sul pc invece l'ho installata a natale di due anni fa quasi.

 

Se usi correttamente windows, utilizzando tutti i vari tools di pulizia non hai bisogno di reinstallare.. chiaramente linux non ne ha praticamente bisogno di quel tipo di manutenzione... per dire.. non ho mai sentito di qualcuno che effettua defrag su un sistema linux....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kueitao

Siore e Siori, qui si è perso il filo del discorso...  :Smile: 

Chi ha cominciato il thread dice di essere soddisfatto dell'utlizzo di GNU/Linux in ambito server e che continuerà ad utilizzarlo. Bene, dico io.

Però aggiunge che ci sono motivi (non meglio precisati da parte sua) che rendono difficile l'utilizzo di GNU/Linux come desktop. "UTILIZZO", badate bene, non installazione e configurazione, ma utilizzo. Problemi tali che lo costringono ad abbandonare l'UTILIZZO del suo desktop GNU/Linux e procedere con l'istallazione di MS-Win.

Quello che vi chiedo, e che ho chiesto a lui stesso, è quali problemi di UTILIZZO di un desktop GNU/Linux vi vengono in mente. Qualcuno, magari l'OP, ne elenca un paio?

Dice che non abbandonerà Firefox, Openoffice e Gimp continuando ad usarli su MS-Win. Che differenza c'è tra usare questi programmi su Linux o su XP? Quali sono i problemi di "comodità e compatibilità"? Francamente necessito di illuminazione.

Buon divertimento.

----------

## mouser

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Quello che vi chiedo, e che ho chiesto a lui stesso, è quali problemi di UTILIZZO di un desktop GNU/Linux vi vengono in mente. Qualcuno, magari l'OP, ne elenca un paio? 

 

Hmmm premetto che per me non sono problemi, ti elenco un paio di problematiche che l'utente medio potrebbe avere:

1) Ricerca di hw gia' testato o comunque generico (ex: con winzozz, qualsiasi lettore mp3 compri funziona, o ci sono i driver per farlo funzionare)

2) Configurazioni avanzate meno user-friendly

3) Update dei sw piu' difficoltoso (anche se con gentoo questo non e' vero, parlando di GNU/Linux il discorso cambia)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## marcowave

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Siore e Siori, qui si è perso il filo del discorso... 
> 
> Chi ha cominciato il thread dice di essere soddisfatto dell'utlizzo di GNU/Linux in ambito server e che continuerà ad utilizzarlo. Bene, dico io.
> 
> Però aggiunge che ci sono motivi (non meglio precisati da parte sua) che rendono difficile l'utilizzo di GNU/Linux come desktop. "UTILIZZO", badate bene, non installazione e configurazione, ma utilizzo. Problemi tali che lo costringono ad abbandonare l'UTILIZZO del suo desktop GNU/Linux e procedere con l'istallazione di MS-Win.
> ...

 

ora non posso risponderti con precisione, non ho molto tempo, ma entro stanotte risponderò a dovere!!

Cmq per lo più è una mancanza di tempo!

ciao per ora

----------

## kueitao

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *kueitao wrote:*   Quello che vi chiedo, e che ho chiesto a lui stesso, è quali problemi di UTILIZZO di un desktop GNU/Linux vi vengono in mente. Qualcuno, magari l'OP, ne elenca un paio?  
> 
> Hmmm premetto che per me non sono problemi, ti elenco un paio di problematiche che l'utente medio potrebbe avere:
> 
> 1) Ricerca di hw gia' testato o comunque generico (ex: con winzozz, qualsiasi lettore mp3 compri funziona, o ci sono i driver per farlo funzionare)
> ...

 

Quindi, mi pare, niente che abbia a che fare con il normale utilizzo di un desktop!

1) Proprio sul hardware già testato, quindi presente sul mercato da tempo, mi pare che Linux fornisca più supporto di XP. Casomai è al contrario. Linux può non disporre immediatamente dei drivers per certe periferiche nuovissime.

2) Il nostro OP dice di volere continuare ad usare GNU/Linux sui servers, dove sicuramente deve avere a che fare con configurazioni non banali di servizi e poi magari si blocca sulla configurazione di qualche applicativo? Ci credo poco.

In ogni caso, ripeto, l'OP ha parlato di utilizzo del desktop e non di configurazioni che si fanno una tantum, immagino anche su Win.

3) Come hai già detto, non è vero con Gentoo (emerge) tanto quanto non è vero con Debian (apt-get) o con Fedora (rpm) e la lista continua...

Quindi vi pare che "dopo due anni di utilizzo in ambito desktop" i suddetti problemi siano così seri e bloccanti?  :Laughing: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti sei perso una parte del mio post, proprio dove dicevo che ho acquistato una licenza di MS XP proprio per testare il...

 

Hai ragione :'(

----------

## mouser

Probabilmente in alcune cose sono stato mal capito.... allora:

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 1) Ricerca di hw gia' testato o comunque generico (ex: con winzozz, qualsiasi lettore mp3 compri funziona, o ci sono i driver per farlo funzionare)

 

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 1) Proprio sul hardware già testato, quindi presente sul mercato da tempo, mi pare che Linux fornisca più supporto di XP. Casomai è al contrario. Linux può non disporre immediatamente dei drivers per certe periferiche nuovissime.

 

Intendevo dire che se uno compra un lettore mp3 cosi', perche' lo vede e gli piace (/me ha fatto stupidamente cosi'), questo lettore non e' detto funzioni con GNU/Linux, ma e' sicuramente detto che funzioni con winzozz

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 3) Come hai già detto, non è vero con Gentoo (emerge) tanto quanto non è vero con Debian (apt-get) o con Fedora (rpm) e la lista continua...

 

Bhe', il fatto che io abbia ingiustamente fatto di tutta l'erba un fascio, non autorizza nessun altro a farlo..... per restare sul tono, e' vero con Slackware, e' vero con Crux, e (per quanto ne so) e' vero con N altre distribuzioni.....

Quello che voleva dire, semplicemente, e' che una persona di conoscenza informatiche medio/basse, non si mettera' mai a capire come funziona rpm, apt-get o emerge, ma evidenziera' come piu' produttivo/immediato il cliccare su un pulsante con scritto "Cerca ed Installa aggiornamente disponibili".

Non sara' il caso della persona in questione, ma se vuoi (come sembra da qualche post piu' sopra) parlare singolarmente dell'esperienza di chi ha aperto il thread, non credo nemmeno sia giusto parlare di Debian o Fedora.

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Quindi vi pare che "dopo due anni di utilizzo in ambito desktop" i suddetti problemi siano così seri e bloccanti?  

 

Per te no, ma magari una persona dopo due anni si e' anche stufata di andare a digitare emerge sync prima di ogni installazione, o si e' stufata di andarsi a spulciare le pagine di man o i file /etc/*.conf dei vari programmi, ognuno con una propria sintassi e con regole diverse....... mettere i flag ai quadratini delle configurazioni normali di un programma windows e' molto meno faticoso effettivamente (senza che questo venga pero' interpretato da parte mia come un "E' molto meglio"  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ripeto che tutto quello che scrivo e' IMVHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

[OT RAFFREDDA FLAME]

La peppa! 

Se fosse una donna me lo sposerei !  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Quoto quasi tutto...

Se non fosse solo per :

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Quasi tutto il software da me prodotto è integrato in librerie e applicativi closed-source ed è talvolta licenziato a pagamento (anche salato) ma molto più spesso non è neanche disponibile per nessuno che ne faccia richiesta (a parte certi specifici clienti) a qualsiasi prezzo per motivi di sicurezza.

 

[/OT RAFFREDDA FLAME]

----------

## assente

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   Ciao ragazzi! 
> 
> Dopo circa 2 anni dico ufficialmente addio (o meglio arrivederci spero) ai sistemi linux come desktop!
> 
> Ovviamente continuerò ad usare Gentoo + Fluxbox sul mio server, ma sui computer desktop o notebook è davvero troppo faticoso da gestire e richiede un impegno che purtroppo non ho più tempo di dedicargli! Certo da anche un sacco do soddisfazioni!
> ...

 

Mi accodo anch'io; mi spiace di questa scelta che hai fatto, ma se lo hai deciso probabilmente avevi le tue buone ragioni.

Chi dice che Linux è pronto per i desktop dice una mezza verità, probabilmente sarà pronto per l'uso che ne fa lui del desktop!

Ci sono sempre più GUI, ma ci sono dei settori dove la migrazione a Linux non è ancora possibile:

0. Utente-medio-che-vuole-installare-l'harware-x: Gentoo è/sarà (giustamente) una distribuzione amministrata da appassionati, qualche altra distro Linux potrà diventare anche più semplice di win.. adesso non è ancora così e di periferiche biricchine ce ne sono tante, fortuna che ci sono tante persone disponibili sul forum; inoltre la gestione centralizzata, ma non unificata, delle distribuzioni Linux è comoda finché trovi l'applicazione che cerchi, se invece l'applicazione non è pacchettizata e magari ha un po' di dipendenze, non è proprio alla potrtata di tutti.

1. Disegno tecnico/ cartografia, vuoi per la mancanza di standard, vuoi perché mancano le applicazioni non è possibile migrare; il fatto che Google Earth non ci sia per Linux non aiuta

2. Musica/Multimedia probabilmente quando gstreamer sarà ultimato le cose andranno un po' meglio, tuttavia montaggi video, certi tipi di backup dvd sono molto più alla portata su win

Per quello che faccio il desktop linux mi soddisfa; qualcuno avrà provato Linux perchè fa figo e poi per pigrizia/necessità non si è deciso a fare il grande salto  :Surprised:  Mi auguro che chi è dall'altra sponda butti un'occhio anche da questa parte, ci guadagneremmo tutti: più indipendenza dall'OS e più libertà ovvero --> salvate in formato standard odt, svg, xml, html,.. e se dovete sviluppare un'applicazione usate gtk/wxWidgets/opengl/qt...

----------

## Gaspyd

Ho 2 pc entrambi in dual-boot avvio linux il 99,99 % delle volte e tanto mi sono abituato che trovo orripilante winxp anche nel desktop (che cavolo ne ha solo uno!).

Trovo sconcertante la semplicità assurda delle installazioni e dell'uso del sw ma non nego che + di qualche volta sono stato felice di avere M$, ...... ho riversato 24 spezzoni di divx inserendo un titolo ed un capitolo x ognuno di essi creandone un dvd, windvd creator avuto con la mia MB asus, mi ha permesso di fare tutto questo con qualche click, senza leggere una sola pagina di manuale, ... funziona tutto perfettamente. Quanto avrei dovuto leggere e quanti comandi e opzioni da shell avrei dovuto digitare e quanto ci avrei impiegato per ottenere un risultato analogo, con la mia gentoo ?

(senza contare lo streaming web in wma proposto da alcuni siti ..... o comunque in realvideo che ha sempre funzionato meglio su windows)

Adoro linux, la sua flessibilità di utilizzo, e la sua filosofia, ma l'utente che usa il pc-desktop per svago generalmente non è interessato ai meccanismi occulti che lo fanno funzionare, basta che funzioni tutto in modo semplice. Allo stato attuale solo il mondo M$ ti permette di usare scanner, fotocamere, stampanti, hd usb, lettori mp3,  e qualsivoglia aggeggio collegabile al misterioso scatolone (detto case) in qualche minuto e in modo semplicissimo, e solo con lui puoi crederti regista, montatore, deejay, etc.... in pochi attimi ottenendo buoni risultati senza sapere come .......

Intendendo il desktop in questo modo non ci sono dubbi che windows xp stravince su linux il cui utente medio è generalmente un appassionato di pc che conseguentemente lo adotta anche come desktop!

----------

## marcowave

Allora, intanto ringrazio tutti per la partecipazione! Mi state dando un conforto e dei pareri veramente interessanti, grazie mille!

Ci sono diverse precisazioni da fare:

Prima di tutto le ragioni specifiche del mio (spero momentaneo, lo ripeto) abbandono:

1- La prima ragione è la seguente: non mi piace, e trovo seccante avere 2 sistemi operativi sulla stessa macchina. QUesto perchè devo riconfigurare tutto 2 volte, portarli avanti in parallelo e ogni volta controllare che siano entrambi aggiornati. Inoltre finisco per utilizzarne sempre e solo uno (la cosa bellla è che ultimamente era Linux  :Very Happy:  )

2- La seconda ragione deriva direttamente dalla prima. A malincuore ma per ragioni di lavoro sono OBBLIGATO a mantenere windows sul mio portatile, causa programmi professionali CAD che in linux aimè non esistono! 

Per non parlare dei giochi.. il portatile è l'unico PC con cui posso giocare un po', essendo il fisso un MAC... e per giocare ci vuole windows (ok, non per tutto, ma per la maggior parte dei giochi si!)

3- La terza ragione riguarda l'utilizzo e la configurazione ed è la meno importante; ma ammetterete che linux è più difficile (e porta via più tempo) da configurare di windows. Troppo tempo va via anche sono per fare andare l'uscita TV, i drivers video o una pennetta USB, tutte cose che in win si fanno in 5 minuti... Io frequento la facoltà di Architettura e non ho più molto tempo di pensare a linux purtroppo. Anche se ultimamente funzionava bene, ero riuscito a fare andare perfettamente anche il wireless (com molta soddisfazione).

Cmq ero davvero riuscito a fare andare tutto... e bene! E' solo una questione di tempo e praticità.. me ne dispiaccio!

Anche perchè sono 3 anni ormai che cerco di abbandonare del tutto il mondo windows, prova ne è il fatto che pra vi sto scrivendo da un bellissimo iMac! Adoro Apple, perchè anche se i suoi prodotti si pagano e non sono open, sono fatti con estrema cura e non hanno niente a che fare con le porcherie di windows! 

Quindi ricapitolando non mi piace avere più di un sistema sul mio portatile.. e anche se linux andava davvero bene ultimamente per ragioni pratiche devo usare windows! Anche perchè ultimamente lo usavo davvero solo per AutoCAD. 

Avevo anche pensato a soluzioni tipo WMWare.. ma perde parecchio in prestazioni!

Spero di essere stato un po' più chiaro... ringrazion ancora tutti della partecipazione! Cmq ribadisco che non abbandono il mondo Open, sul mio server ci sarà sempre gentoo e per tutte le operazioni giornaliere utilizzo quasi esclusivamente software Open.. 

Ora vi saluto, domani parto per Praga in vacanza.. 14 ore di pulmann!!! Quindi non ci sarò per un po'!

ciao a tutti!

----------

## lopio

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> Allora, intanto ringrazio tutti per la partecipazione! Mi state dando un conforto e dei pareri veramente interessanti, grazie mille!
> 
> Ci sono diverse precisazioni da fare:
> 
> Prima di tutto le ragioni specifiche del mio (spero momentaneo, lo ripeto) abbandono:
> ...

 

ciao scusa se riporto solo la prima parte della tua mail ma nel tuo caso specifico non capisco molto

Ho sempre pensato che una macchina dual boot mi permettesse almeno di essere operativo in ogni circostanza e mi permettesse di riffa e di raffa di recuperare qualunque cosa in caso di errore

Quello che non seguo e non capisco e' cosa significa manutenzione win visto che quando succede del casino non si fa altro che reinstallare nel 90% dei casi (non c'e' il forum  che copre le tue lacune e ti aiuta). Per quanto riguarda la manutenzione gentoo non sei obbligato a farla e updatare sempre. A parte bachi di sicurezza il sitema puoi lasciarlo cosi' com'e' e dopo che  funziona la prima volta (e questa e' la parte difficile probabilmente tra hardware strano e non supportato) hai finito perche' continuera' a funzionare.

Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che putroppo spesso si e' obbligati a tenere installato win perche' qualcosa che su linux non va c'e'

ciaoLast edited by lopio on Thu Aug 04, 2005 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marcowave

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ciao scusa se riporto solo la prima parte della tua mail ma nel tuo caso specifico non capisco molto
> 
> Ho sempre pensato che una macchina dual boot mi permettesse almeno di essere operativo in ogni circostanza e mi permettesse di riffa e di raffa di recuperare qualunque osa in caso di errore
> ...

 

sai, è una questione di mentalità.. apparte gli aggiornamenti, che come dici non sono così importanti, il problema è che cmq bene o male un sistema operativo va "gestito"... e il fatto di gestirne 2 mi fa perdere più tempo per niente..

per esempio devo configurare 2 programmi di posta elettronica, 2 gaim diversi, 2 players video.. la cosa mi secca un po'.

Il punto è che sono obbligato a tenere windows e che con windows faccio tutto quello che faccio con linux (non meglio certo, ma lo faccio) e anche di più grazie al supporto di software professionali.. quindi a malincuore ho scelto quello!

----------

## lopio

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sai, è una questione di mentalità.. apparte gli aggiornamenti, che come dici non sono così importanti, il problema è che cmq bene o male un sistema operativo va "gestito"... e il fatto di gestirne 2 mi fa perdere più tempo per niente..
> 
> per esempio devo configurare 2 programmi di posta elettronica, 2 gaim diversi, 2 players video.. la cosa mi secca un po'.
> ...

 

scusa se insisto  :Wink:  ma dopo che hai messo gaim 1 volta e mplayer 1 volta e outllook/kmail 1 volta hai finito.

Ti tocchera' solo aggiornare outlook per i bachi ma...

Comunque se tanto bazzichi lo stesso gentoo sai bene come tornare indietro...

ciao

PS lascia una partizione libera  :Laughing: Last edited by lopio on Thu Aug 04, 2005 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marcowave

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS lascia una partizoine libera 

 

non tentarmi.......... :Razz: 

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adoro linux, la sua flessibilità di utilizzo, e la sua filosofia, ma l'utente che usa il pc-desktop per svago generalmente non è interessato ai meccanismi occulti che lo fanno funzionare, basta che funzioni tutto in modo semplice. Allo stato attuale solo il mondo M$ ti permette di usare scanner, fotocamere, stampanti, hd usb, lettori mp3,  e qualsivoglia aggeggio collegabile al misterioso scatolone (detto case) in qualche minuto e in modo semplicissimo, e solo con lui puoi crederti regista, montatore, deejay, etc.... in pochi attimi ottenendo buoni risultati senza sapere come .......
> 
> Intendendo il desktop in questo modo non ci sono dubbi che windows xp stravince su linux il cui utente medio è generalmente un appassionato di pc che conseguentemente lo adotta anche come desktop!

 

Quoto tutto!

E' esattamente come la penso io!

Un ultima cosa, l'ambiente grafico di Windows è sicuramente molto meno bello e dotato di un qualsivoglia KDE e/o GNOME, ma è molto più leggero e IMHO più stabile.

Diciamo che l'ambiente X di Linux non mi ha mai convinto al 100%.

----------

## kueitao

 *thewally wrote:*   

> [OT RAFFREDDA FLAME]
> 
> La peppa! 
> 
> Se fosse una donna me lo sposerei !   
> ...

 

Come hai fatto a capire che non lo sono?

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quoto quasi tutto...
> 
> Se non fosse solo per :
> ...

 

Non avrei avrei voluto doverlo ammettere... Tanto mi vergogno ad usare tutto questo ben di Dio (GNU + Linux + varie open source) a scrocco senza avere mai avuto l'occasione di contribuire  :Exclamation:   :Sad: 

Perchè non produco software open source? Varie ragioni... Soprattutto perchè non ho ancora trovato il tempo per conciliare questa attività con il lavoro, lo studio e la famiglia (Forse sono più pigro di quanto mi piace ammettere    :Rolling Eyes:  )

Poi bisogna trovare un'applicazione o una libreria che ti piace e di cui conosci i meccanismi interni. Ovviamente il gruppo di sviluppatori deve avere la necessità di ulteriori contributi e deve pubblicare una lista di TODO, altrimenti il lavoro fatto non se lo fila nessuno.

Ci sarebbe una "cosina" che mi affascina parecchio e alla quale mi piacerebbe contribuire. Per dirla tutta è già da più di un anno che seguo il lavoro degli sviluppatori attraverso la loro mailng list. Purtroppo tale software non è così semplice da comprendersi a fondo e conta milioni di righe di codice GNU/C scarsamente (!) commentato. 

Per chi non avesse ancora indovinato, sto parlando del kernel Linux. Vedete, molta gente che contribuisce al suo sviluppo lo fa come lavoro a tempo pieno e viene pagata per questo. Di solito si tratta di due categorie di persone: (1) professionisti stipendiati da grandi aziende informatiche o di enti governativi che vogliono tenere un piede dentro allo sviluppo di Linux per motivi strategici politico/economici; (2) ricercatori presso le Università. E' ovvio che ci sono altri casi ma costituiscono la minoranza.

Chiunque si occupa da tempo di questo codice sa perfettamente quanto è diventato difficile per gli aspiranti nuovi sviluppatori superare le barriere all'entrata poste dall'alta complessità del prodotto. Comunque ne ho già una buona conoscenza per avere sviluppato (come junior developer in team con altra gente più qualificata di me) alcuni device drivers per hardware embedded in speciali sistemi non disponibili al pubblico.

Spero quindi di potermene occupare in futuro per produrre anche codice GPL di interesse generale.

Tornando al discorso di questo thread, quoto con piacere lopio in tutti i suoi discorsi e specificatamente:

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa se insisto  ma dopo che hai messo gaim 1 volta e mplayer 1 volta e outllook/kmail 1 volta hai finito. 
> 
> Ti tocchera' solo aggiornare outlook per i bachi ma... 
> ...

 

Come già scritto concordo nell'usare XP per far girare quegli applicativi che su Linux ancora nessuno ha voluto portare, come ad esempio AutoCAD (di cui scriveva l'OP). Quindi una box dual boot è essenziale allo scopo.

Però mi chiedo perchè mai uno dovrebbe avere ad esempio due mail clients (uno su Linux e l'altro su XP)?

Si ottiene solo di creare grande confusione nella gestione della posta. E così con altre applicazioni usate su più ambienti. Esiste il problema della sincronia dei dati.

Io ho istallato tutto ciò che mi serve per la produttività personale (email-client, Internet browser, word processor, fogli elettronici e altro ancora) su GNU/Linux e faccio il boot di XP solo quando devo utilizzare un programma che non esiste per Linux. 

A me sembra il modo più pulito e coerente di fare coesistere i due ambienti. Ma soprattutto, questo metodo elimina il costo del tempo da dedicare all'aggiornamento e a tutte la altre attività duplicate che marcowave ci ha raccontato di dover effettuare così spesso.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...bene o male un sistema operativo va "gestito"... e il fatto di gestirne 2 mi fa perdere più tempo per niente.. 
> 
> per esempio devo configurare 2 programmi di posta elettronica, 2 gaim diversi, 2 players video...
> ...

 

 :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:   Come?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Mi sembra che qualcuna di queste operazioni sia appena appena ridondante...   :Smile: 

Saluti a tutti e buon divertimento con Gentoo.

----------

## marcowave

quello che dico io è che tutto cio che faccio con linux lo posso fare anche con windows (di cui, essendo un portatile, ho pagato la licenza).

Poi scusa, quando uso un sistema voglio che tutto sia configurato. Per esempio, metti che devo usare autocad, come minimo voglio che funzionino in backgroud: posta elettronica, gaim, programma musicale. QUindi cmq devo installare tutto. Metti che poi devo masterizzare un progetto: devo avere installato un applicativo per la masterizzazione. Se dovessi riavviare ed usare k3b perderei molto più tempo..

Se con win faccio tutto (e anche di più) perchè tenerli tutti e due (se non per una ragione ideologica)?

ammetterai che vi è cmq una perdita di tempo in più...

inoltre come diceva 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo anche secondo me un ambiente KDE o GNOME è più completo certo, ma più pesante di windows.. e tutto rallenta.

----------

## mouser

Ora, premetto che non me la sono presa assolutamente con kueitao (anzi, molte delle cose da lui scritte trovano e troveranno il mio pieno appoggio), ne tantomeno ho intenzione di generare/alimentare un flame (cribbio, non ne ho mai fatti, non voglio buttarmi sulla brutta strada)..... pongo solo alcuni punti di vista che secondo me possono portare ad un dibattito piu' costruttivo per tutti (anche per me stesso).

Detto questo volevo fare notare una cosa:

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Io ho istallato tutto ciò che mi serve per la produttività personale (email-client, Internet browser, word processor, fogli elettronici e altro ancora) su GNU/Linux e faccio il boot di XP solo quando devo utilizzare un programma che non esiste per Linux. 

 

Su questo mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo! Anch'io faccio cosi' e (anch'io per motivi di lavoro) mi tengo il dual boot (ps: tra poco diventera' un trial boot: gentoo, solaris e xp  :Cool:  ).

Il problema che potrebbe derivare dall'utilizzo di questo metodo in ambito lavorativo e' la fantastica qualita' del multitasking, che andrebbe insorabilmente persa: insomma, se (per esempio) me la sto sciallando con autocad su xp, e mi arriva una mail, me ne accorgero' solo quando riavviero' il mio sistema con GNU/Linux ed apriro' thunderbird.

Certo, questo potrebbe essere leggermente rallentato come problema andando ad intervalli regolari di tempo a fare lo switch dei SO.... anche se questa soluzione impatta moltissimo sulla produttivita'....

Certo, tutto cio' e' facilmente superabile con bestie quali VMware o similari..... ma credo che sia necessario andare a puntare su laptop/desktop con hw un po' piu' ricercato per poter utilizzare contemporaneamente sw quali il suddetto Autocad e VMware (senza contare gli applicativi quali, browser, client e-mail e, magari, server e client X).

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

Si ok tante belle parole.. ma chi di vuoi ha comprato la licenza microsoft per 350 o piu' euro per avere un clicca e installa??

Si e' vero linux non e' pronto per i desktop, o meglio come e' gia' stato detto non e' pronto per tutti gli utenti.. e cmq bisogna ricordare che

la difficolta' di installazione e la mancanza di supporto completo fa' parte del gioco.... non si paga.... (nella maggior parte dei casi) xche' se si pagasse (redhat, suse) troveresti il supporto.... quindi tutto ha un peso, soprattutto i soldi che sborsi....

----------

## arnor

Mi attacco a questo post dove diverse persone hanno detto cose interessanti.

Il mio pensiero è che linux e nello specifico gentoo sono migliorati molto sul desktop ma sono ancora lontani da essere il pc per tutti. Detto questo lo uso con soddisfazione ma trovo alcune cose decisamente uno scoglio:

1- ricompilazione del kernel (lo faccio ma non amo farlo)

2- cd di installazione gentoo

3- riconoscimento dell'hardware e configurazione.

1- il kernel è decisamente gioia e dolori perchè non tutti possono avere il tempo di investire nel capire le singole funzionalità e cosa è meglio per il proprio desktop

2- il fatto di non avere un cd di installazione significa perdere almeno 2 ore per fare il setup base. In più due ore in cui stare attento a seguire lo step by step con attenzione. (non è previsto in futuro un install cd?)

3- Questo è il vero problema del desktop. Sui server una volta che ho scsi,sata,ide, le schede di rete e il processore o bello che risolto. Ma su un desktop ogni giorno c'è da attacare qualche ammenicolo e qui la cosa diventa in salita.

es. Sul mio portatile i driver nvidia hanno un bug e non c'è verso di capire a cosa è dovuto. Alla fine uso nv ma mi scoccia non poco... però alla fine il tempo non è infinito.

In questi giorni sto iniziando seriamente a pensare che il mio prossimo desktop sara osX ... ma ho ancora un anno almeno prima di cedere  :Smile: 

Saluti lo

----------

## neryo

 *arnor wrote:*   

> Mi attacco a questo post dove diverse persone hanno detto cose interessanti.
> 
> Il mio pensiero è che linux e nello specifico gentoo sono migliorati molto sul desktop ma sono ancora lontani da essere il pc per tutti. 
> 
> 

 

quoto

 *arnor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- il kernel è decisamente gioia e dolori perchè non tutti possono avere il tempo di investire nel capire le singole funzionalità e cosa è meglio per il proprio desktop
> 
> 

 

se non ti interessa perdere del tempo, puoi sempre usare genkernel dando semplicemente un..

```
# genkernel all
```

e tutto è fatto.. non è ottimizzato ma funziona...

 *arnor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- il fatto di non avere un cd di installazione significa perdere almeno 2 ore per fare il setup base. In più due ore in cui stare attento a seguire lo step by step con attenzione. (non è previsto in futuro un install cd?)
> 
> 

 

esiste vidalinux.. è una gentoo con installer... gentoo è fatta apposta per non essere una distro.. quindi non vedo perchè deve avere un installer....

 *arnor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- Questo è il vero problema del desktop. Sui server una volta che ho scsi,sata,ide, le schede di rete e il processore o bello che risolto. Ma su un desktop ogni giorno c'è da attacare qualche ammenicolo e qui la cosa diventa in salita.
> 
> es. Sul mio portatile i driver nvidia hanno un bug e non c'è verso di capire a cosa è dovuto. Alla fine uso nv ma mi scoccia non poco... però alla fine il tempo non è infinito.
> ...

 

tieni duro..  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Se volete un altro parere, linux a molti problemi lato desktop, e non penso li risolverà mai.

Non per cattiveria (io lo uso come desktop e server casalingo, e ormai mi trovo male nell'ambiente desktop di windows), ma è così.

----------

## neryo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Se volete un altro parere, linux a molti problemi lato desktop, e non penso li risolverà mai.
> 
> Non per cattiveria (io lo uso come desktop e server casalingo, e ormai mi trovo male nell'ambiente desktop di windows), ma è così.

 

forse sei troppo pessimista..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## arnor

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non ti interessa perdere del tempo, puoi sempre usare genkernel dando semplicemente un..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

vero però ormai qualche ottimizzazione l'ho fatta... cmq lo riproverò è un package decisamente vivo sul portage  :Smile: 

 *arnor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> esiste vidalinux.. è una gentoo con installer... gentoo è fatta apposta per non essere una distro.. quindi non vedo perchè deve avere un installer....
> 
> 

 

su questo non sono molto daccordo. Ok, che non vuole essere una distro... però alla fine freebsd che ha lo stesso sistema di portage è più rapido in fase di installazione... cmq guarderò vidalinux magari è quello che cercavo  :Smile: 

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tieni duro.. 

 

lol

ciao lo

----------

## federico

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Se volete un altro parere, linux a molti problemi lato desktop, e non penso li risolverà mai.
> 
> Non per cattiveria (io lo uso come desktop e server casalingo, e ormai mi trovo male nell'ambiente desktop di windows), ma è così.

 

Il "ma e' cosi'" non mi pare una grande argomentazione, non avevo ancora risposto in questo thread perche' e' dal troppo facile flame ma non posso vedere un'atteggiamento cosi' poco positivo.

Io invece per parte mia sono fiducioso, se penso a cosa c'era quando ho iniziato un po' di anni fa e a cosa c'e' adesso, e come ogni mese c'e' un qualcosa di significativo in piu', non posso che credere che ci saranno ancora miglioramenti.

C'e' anche da sottolineare che secondo me lo sviluppo e' direttamente proporzionale al numero di utilizzatori, vuoi perche' la gente inizia a sentire il nome, vuoi perche' fa figo averlo, c'e' sempre piu' gente che almeno una volta ha provato linux, e non parlo solo di power user, ma anche di appassionati e curiosi in genere (tanti windowsari mi han detto di aver provato live ad esempio per curiosita' e di essere rimasti piacevolmente colpiti) e quindi ci sara' sempre un incremento nelle bellezze che puo' portare linux in uso desktop...

Basti pensare a cosa sta introducendo gnome con la prossima release come si puo' leggere nell'altro post su questo forum per capire che seriamente qualcosa si sta muovendo.

Un saluto, Fede

----------

## lopio

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io invece per parte mia sono fiducioso, se penso a cosa c'era quando ho iniziato un po' di anni fa e a cosa c'e' adesso, e come ogni mese c'e' un qualcosa di significativo in piu', non posso che credere che ci saranno ancora miglioramenti.
> 
> 

 

quoto. 

Non si puo' non notare i passi avanti che sono stati. Piu' lo si usa piu' va meglio, piu' aumenta il supporto per hardware disparati...

----------

## neryo

 *arnor wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   
> 
> se non ti interessa perdere del tempo, puoi sempre usare genkernel dando semplicemente un..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

scusa se gli metti l'installer non compili più nulla... cmq se vuoi l'installer grafico ma avere cmq una gentoo prova vidalinux! 

Poi ti basta una modifica al make.conf e un emerge -e world e sei una gentoo completamente ricompilata da zero....

----------

## SilverXXX

Non intendevo che manca la belleza dei desktop (figurarsi, quello windows fa cagare) o che mancano le funzionalità, ma ci sono dei problemi secondo me alla base del tutto. Se volete, posso dire anche cosa (ma sono solo mie opinioni sia chiaro  :Wink:  ).

----------

## federico

 *neryo wrote:*   

> scusa se gli metti l'installer non compili più nulla...

 

Ma l'installer non compila? Ero convinto fosse solo una interfaccia grafica davanti alla compilazione, se cosi' fosse io sarei molto daccordo a questo tipo di installer...

----------

## neryo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   Se volete un altro parere, linux a molti problemi lato desktop, e non penso li risolverà mai.
> 
> Non per cattiveria (io lo uso come desktop e server casalingo, e ormai mi trovo male nell'ambiente desktop di windows), ma è così. 
> 
> Il "ma e' cosi'" non mi pare una grande argomentazione, non avevo ancora risposto in questo thread perche' e' dal troppo facile flame ma non posso vedere un'atteggiamento cosi' poco positivo.
> ...

 

Secondo me per portare linux in ambito desktop i punti fondamentali sono 2:

1) Avere un metodo di aggiornamento dei pacchetti semplice intuitivo, quindi direi grafico, che magari supporta anche di ricompilare da sorgenti.. ma che l'ozione di default sia fa riferimento a pacchetti binari e soddisfarne le dipendenze. Questo sistema deve essere presente su tutte le distro.. magari poi uno utilizza altro, ma cmq DEVE essere presente e costantemente aggiornato. Un riferiemnto per chi vuole qualcosa di semplice ma allo stesso tempo ottenere risultati soddisfacenti

2) I produttori di software proprietari come per citarne alcuni: macromedia, adobe........ e games software house devono sviluppare software per linux e per fare questo hanno bisogno che ci sia più untenza per svilupparci puoi sopra un mercato. 

Già adobe e macromedia (che se nn sbaglio ora sono la stessa cosa) tanto per rimanere in tema hanno già iniziato... e quando usciranno i loro software per linux.. molti utenti.. compreso me abbandoneranno completamente windows. Con i produttori di software chiaramente intendo anche chi sviluppa hardware e poi allega driver per pilotare le periferiche..

indi in sostanza facilità di aggiornamento, compatibilità con le periferiche e facilità di upgrade e installazione software... manca altro??? 

per l'installazione direi che la scelta tra anaconda, o text mode, o LFS like gentoo ..dovrebbe accontentare tutti no???

----------

## neryo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   scusa se gli metti l'installer non compili più nulla... 
> 
> Ma l'installer non compila? Ero convinto fosse solo una interfaccia grafica davanti alla compilazione, se cosi' fosse io sarei molto daccordo a questo tipo di installer...

 

credo che si riferisse a un installer di binari.. altrimenti l'utente direbbe... cavolo quanto tempo ci mette ad installare sto software??!

----------

## federico

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Non intendevo che manca la belleza dei desktop (figurarsi, quello windows fa cagare) o che mancano le funzionalità, ma ci sono dei problemi secondo me alla base del tutto. Se volete, posso dire anche cosa (ma sono solo mie opinioni sia chiaro  ).

 

Si certo, io sono interessato all'argomento, qualunque sia l'opinione.. Anzi ora mi hai pure incuriosito

----------

## SilverXXX

1: driver: Il kernel non deve cambiare interfacce per i driver, è impensabile che per ogni cambio di kernel (o anche solo ricompilazione) si debba ricompilare il driver.

2: sistema audio: ci vuole un server sonoro unico, facilmente utilizzabile da ogni programma, senza che si debbano sbattere a supportare jack, arts, esd, e chissa che non ne facciano altri

3: lentezza: linux è più lento di windows, mediamente. Dovuto a diversi fattori, migliorabile con diversi accorgimenti, ma sempre più lento di windows è.

4: pacchetti binari: ci vuole un sistema di pacchetti binari unico (che non è dewtto che debba essere adottato dalla distro per i suoi repository, eh) che permetta di andare su un sito scaricare il file, doppio click, pasword di root e programma installato (o al massimo come si fa su macosx)

Questi i principali, ma ce ne sono alcuni minori (e molti che probabilmente non conosco)

----------

## lopio

[quote="SilverXXX"]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2: sistema audio: ci vuole un server sonoro unico, facilmente utilizzabile da ogni programma, senza che si debbano sbattere a supportare jack, arts, esd, e chissa che non ne facciano altri
> 
> 

 

Concordo se non che e' la solita gabola per cui se tutti possono fare tutto e' difficile che ci si accordi su una sola soluzione

```

3: lentezza: linux è più lento di windows, mediamente. Dovuto a diversi fattori, migliorabile con diversi accorgimenti, ma sempre più lento di windows è.

```

eh questo e' un discorso un po' spinoso soprattutto con i nuovi processori molto veloci e dove il gap continua a ridursi

```

4: pacchetti binari: ci vuole un sistema di pacchetti binari unico (che non è dewtto che debba essere adottato dalla distro per i suoi repository, eh) che permetta di andare su un sito scaricare il file, doppio click, pasword di root e programma installato (o al massimo come si fa su macosx)

```

Vale quanto detto sopra a parte pacchettoni giganti gia' in formato bin non vedo grosse difficolta' a compilare.

Se vuoi una soluzione solo binari hai altre strade da scegliere ma un sistema diverso.

Sono d'accordo con te a dire che c'e' da migliorare ancora ovviamente ma il gap si sta riducendo imho.

Sarebbe bello invece avere programmi per tutte le esigenze anche su linux ma putroppo qui e' ancora lunga

----------

## SilverXXX

Il sistema di binari unico serve all'utonto per installare un prgoramma in pochi click, e a permettere a chi fa apllicazioni (closed e open) di non fare diecimila pacchetti binari per ogni distro (notasi anche che non sempre distro con stesso tipo di pacchetto, possono usare pacchetti per le altre distro)

----------

## lopio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Il sistema di binari unico serve all'utonto per installare un prgoramma in pochi click, e a permettere a chi fa apllicazioni (closed e open) di non fare diecimila pacchetti binari per ogni distro (notasi anche che non sempre distro con stesso tipo di pacchetto, possono usare pacchetti per le altre distro)

 

ho paura che per fare questo occorra che esista 1 sola distro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Un formato cross distro, che supporta ogni possibile opzione delle varie distro (e ovviamente il programma per gestirlo), sarebbe tecnicamente fattibile. Farlo sul serio, si andrebbe incontro ad altri problemi NON tecnici.

----------

## Apetrini

Come tanti ho cominciato le mia esperienza con il computer con Dos e poi con windows 3.1. Ho usato anche windows xp, benche ho sempre usato di piu linux. Ora io sto abbastanza bene con linux, certo però che mi mancano alcune cose:

- I giochi, uno si compra magari la nvidia 7800gtx nuova fiammante e cosa se ne fa? Lo so che esiste cedega, ma i giochi che girano "senza macchia" sono veramente pochi e anche quelli hanno problemi, per non parlare che quasi mai è possibile usare a pieno le potenzialità della scheda perche l'uso intensivo di vertex e pixel shader non è tollerato da cedega, per non parlare del Anti-aliasing...! Gli unici 2 giochi(recenti) che ho visto girare bene su linux sono Doom 3 e ut2004 ma questi sono nativi...

- I programmi, su alcuni campi quali grafica, linux perde punti, programmi professionali mancano o quando ci sono la versione linux gira sempre(o quasi) peggio di quelli per windows. Il mondo open source è bello e ti da un sacco di programmini, ma se un giorno hai bisogno e vuoi lavorare con linux ti trovi in difficoltà! Se su linux girasse photoshop, Illustrator, SketchUp, AutoCad, Dreamweaver, Flash e Fireworks avrei gia abbandanato windows al 100% e invece su una macchina ho ancora il doppio hard-disk. Capisco che ci siano alternative Open source a qualche programma, ma purtroppo il gap tra i due è sempre immenso. Vedi Gimp, bel programma, certo pero non è paragonabile a photoshop, ma quel che è peggio non lavora in CMYK(in quadricromia), quindi va bene solo per fare grafica web, perche se uno vuole fare cartelloni o volantini e porta il sorgente in tipografia questi del nostro file in rgb non sanno che farsene!! Però se volessi esser pignolo Fireworks come grafica web è molto piu avanti di Gimp...!

E per quando riguarda montaggi video.... be non parlo neanche, non so se vi rendete conto che razza di suite hanno a disposizione gli utenti Microsoft e Apple? E un altra cosa che mi da molto fastidio è che ora come ora molti prodotti open source stanno solo facendo la versione per windows. Vedi Gordian Knot: la miglior suite in assoluto per fare divx xvid e tanti altri formati...

Purtroppo linux è ancora considerato un prodotto di pochi, quindi le software house non si degnano nemmeno a fare una versione per linux e un sistema operativo privo di software non è gran sistema.

Ma poi non capisco, MacOsX è comunque un cugino del nostro linux, eppure lui ha i programmi migliori per la grafica, per il video e un sacco di applicazioni professionali; linux, invece, su settori grafica e video, ma anche musica è piu scarso di windows. Conclusione: è il mercato che decide!

- Pieno supporto ad "alcuni" (e dico alcuni perche ormai linux fa girare tutto) driver. Anche qui potrei parlarvi di prestazioni... Ad es. un giorno ho fatto delle prove col wireless e vi assicuro che 2 portatili con centrino (uno win l'altro linux) hanno delle differenze nel "captare la rete". Win coglieva il segnale anche quando questo era debole, linux invece non rilevava affatto la rete. Parliamo di ipw2200...

Tutto qui!! Non mi sento di aggiungere alla lista la difficoltà di installazione, perche questo non è assolutamente un problema!! Se delle cose si possono fare con linux io, studiando, ce la farò a farle andare, ma se proprio non si possono fare mi tocca rassegnarmi!!!!

Grazie.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Come tanti ho cominciato le mia esperienza con il computer con Dos e poi con windows 3.1. Ho usato anche windows xp, benche ho sempre usato di piu linux. Ora io sto abbastanza bene con linux, certo però che mi mancano alcune cose:

 

aggiungi alla lista:

- mancanza assoluta o totale di driver per le tavolette grafiche (strumento indispensabile per chi usa AutoCAD o grafica); laddove esistono dei driver, come per esempio per le tavolette WACOM, sono davvero penosi, funzionano soltanto il 50% dei pulsanti, la pressione e fluidità del pennino è inesistente (immaginate di disegnare a mano libera con una matita su di un foglio di carta e vedere  i tratti della matita in differita... improponibile!).

- Gimp non supporta formati grafici superiori ai 16-bit, la scomposizione RGB e Alpha fa davvero pena e in molti casi è sempre sbagliata e va corretta a mano. A pagamento però per linux esiste Pixel32, che è davvero un ottimo software quasi a livello di PhotoShop, e supporta anche i formati HDR e EXR.

- non esistono software opensource per la scannerizzazione di immagini; ok, esiste sane & derivati, ma va bene (quando funziona) solo per scansioni amatoriali, non di certo in un ambiete professionale in quanto mancano TUTTE le funzioni basilari necessarie, in primis la scansione dei negativi di pellicola. Anche in questo caso esiste VueScan e VuePrint per la scansione e stampa dei negativi e diapositive.

- non esistono driver per i dorsi digitali delle macchine fotografiche medioformato (e io per fortuna/sfurtuna ne ho una), impedendo ad un professionista l'uso con linux, cosa che invece non avviane ocn MACOSX.

- per il montaggio/audio video non c'è nulla di valido opensource, tranne Cinerella. ma al lato pratico questo software oltre ad essere buggoso e richiedere una quantità incredibile di risorse (non gira con meno di 4Gb di RAM) fa a malapena il 50% delle features dichiarate sul sito. Ovviamente dal mondo closedsource per linux esistono i fantastici software della XSI (sono quelli usati per creare i film che vedete al cinema), sono nativi e non emulati con le librerie di wine, ma bisogna vendere un rene per poterseli permettere

- il vettoriale è inesistente, quei pochi software esistenti tipo Inkscape, Sodipodi ecc sono anni luce lontani dalla controparte per Win. Non esistono controparti closed source native per linux aimè.

ce sono moltissimi altri difetti in ambito DESKTOP che difficilmente linux riuscirà a superare senza una presa di posizione ferrea, ma non voglio annoiare nessuno, soprattutto ora che è periodo di ferie  :Laughing: 

p.s.: l'unico punto a favore di Linux in ambito DESKTOP è il settore 3D, sta crescendo rapidamente e fa davvero passi da gigante incredibili grazie all'accoppiata Blender/Wings3D (i quali invece di farsi guerre di religioni come tanti altri progetti opensource, collaborano attivamente l'un l'altro);

per linux è disponibile Yafray per il raytracing fotorealistico e AqSIS per il raytracing RenderMan (il protocollo usato dalla Pixar per i suoi film 3D). Blender sta implementando un modellatore/SDK sempre + potente e flessibile che nel giro di qualche anno raggiungerà e supererà quello di MAYA (non che ci voglia molto, come software è morto da un po, già l'ultima versione di 3DS MAX lo ha superato e questo la dice lunga...), di certo non egueglierà mai XSI o Lightweight, ma di sicuro è una cosa positiva per tutta la comunità opensource.

----------

## lopio

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Pieno supporto ad "alcuni" (e dico alcuni perche ormai linux fa girare tutto) driver. Anche qui potrei parlarvi di prestazioni... Ad es. un giorno ho fatto delle prove col wireless e vi assicuro che 2 portatili con centrino (uno win l'altro linux) hanno delle differenze nel "captare la rete". Win coglieva il segnale anche quando questo era debole, linux invece non rilevava affatto la rete. Parliamo di ipw2200...
> 
> Grazie.

 

hai ragione su moltissime cose ma su questa permettimi di dissentire...............prendo la rete anche dal trespolo del bagnino  :Wink: Last edited by lopio on Fri Aug 05, 2005 4:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

Vorrei ricordare anche pero' che la maggior parte dei programmi sopraccitati, rilasciati come opensource, arrivano nelle nostre case senza alcun esborso da parte nostra, non vuole essere una scusante ma a conti fatti se non sono utilizzati per lavoro, per il quale c'e' alla fine un ritorno, l'utente desktop linux onesto ha qualche soldo in + per portare fuori moglie amante e fidanzata la sera  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

 *federico wrote:*   

> Vorrei ricordare anche pero' che la maggior parte dei programmi sopraccitati, rilasciati come opensource, arrivano nelle nostre case senza alcun esborso da parte nostra, non vuole essere una scusante ma a conti fatti se non sono utilizzati per lavoro, per il quale c'e' alla fine un ritorno, l'utente desktop linux onesto ha qualche soldo in + per portare fuori moglie amante e fidanzata la sera 

 

Certo pero' sta di fatto che il 99% dei programmi win a pagamento la gente li cracka quindi ci si batte con quelli....

----------

## X-Drum

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO linux funziona benino cone sistema Desktop, ma purtroppo come comodità e compatibilità devo ammettere che MacosX e Windows sono meglio..

 

auguri...

----------

## mouser

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Certo pero' sta di fatto che il 99% dei programmi win a pagamento la gente li cracka quindi ci si batte con quelli....

 

Credo che per avere un paragone valido, e poter effettivamente parlare delle differenze/vantaggi dell'uno o l'altro sistema, bisogna utilizzare lo stesso "slot" (  :Laughing:  )

IMVHO è assolutamente impensabile paragonare un'utilizzo legale di linux con un utilizzo illegale di windows....

E' come se si facesse il confronto tra una macchina a 315cv ed una a 300cv...... ovvio, se quello con la macchina da 300cv va in autostrata a 280km/h non si potranno paragonare le prestazioni a quella con 315cv se il proprietario rispetta le norme del codice della strada.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo pero' sta di fatto che il 99% dei programmi win a pagamento la gente li cracka quindi ci si batte con quelli....

 

Perchè, quelli linux non si craccano? Da quando?

----------

## lopio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   
> 
> Certo pero' sta di fatto che il 99% dei programmi win a pagamento la gente li cracka quindi ci si batte con quelli.... 
> 
> Perchè, quelli linux non si craccano? Da quando?

 

si ma come dice mouser  il paragone putroppo e' tra 2 situazioni squilibrate.

Se si prende win e linux e si tolgono i programmi che si dovevano pagare ma non abbiamo pagato...beh lato win rimane una macchina quasi vuota....Last edited by lopio on Fri Aug 05, 2005 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SilverXXX

Ok, allora sì, sono d'accordo. Conta che cmq molti programmi os ci sono per linux come per windows (alcuni solo per windows)

----------

## evil_getta

Inanzi tutto scusate, ma molti post me li sono persi (diciamo che li ho saltati... scusate, ma ce ne sono di lunghetti!).

Io su un portatile (Compaq EVO N115) semplicemente nn posso installare Windows, soprattutto quello con cui me lo hanno venduto  :Smile: 

Se provo a farlo si continua a inchiodare, dando un'autonomia massima di lavoro di 2 ore.

Invece con un qualsiasi linux nn ho problemi di stabilità... penso dipenda dai driver, ma comunque complimenti a Compaq e M$.

Su questo ho provato tante distribuzioni, RedHat varie, Fedora (1, 2, 3, 4, stella (scusate ma mi è venuto dal profondo del cuore)), Mandrake 10.2, SuSe 9.3, ubuntu 5.04 e qualcos'altro che adesso nn mi viene in mente.

Di tutti questi sistemi il peggior desktop per un utente esperto è stato proprio Windows. Scusate tanto, ma io mi ritrovo con un sistema che fa tutto lui e in modo ignoto e per aggiornare il software ci devo spendere un pomeriggio (Windows Update (ogni tanto lentissimo) e riavvia, di nuovo Windows Update per mettere quello che alla prima nn ha messo, cercare per ogni software che ho sul sistema e penso che debba essere aggiornato l'eventuale aggiornamento in internet, riavviare, a via così).

E sapete cos'è il bello? Che adesso con un comando faccio tutto! Che liberazione! Forse, perchè ovviamente poi ci sono i pc terzi da metter apposto e la procedura è come quella sopra, aggiungendo solo che il sistema ha almeno 5 virus!

Ora che ho scritto anche io uno di quei messaggi troppo lunghi per essere letti in fretta sono contento e vi saluto tutti!

----------

## X-Drum

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   
> 
> Certo pero' sta di fatto che il 99% dei programmi win a pagamento la gente li cracka quindi ci si batte con quelli.... 
> 
> Perchè, quelli linux non si craccano? Da quando?

 

da sempre, data la vastissima scelta di applicativi nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi

hai sempre un alternativa alle applicazioni commerciali, ma se poi si vuole seguire

le "vecchie abitudini"...boh degustibus

----------

## federico

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Vorrei ricordare anche pero' che la maggior parte dei programmi sopraccitati, rilasciati come opensource, arrivano nelle nostre case senza alcun esborso da parte nostra, non vuole essere una scusante ma a conti fatti se non sono utilizzati per lavoro, per il quale c'e' alla fine un ritorno, l'utente desktop linux onesto ha qualche soldo in + per portare fuori moglie amante e fidanzata la sera  
> 
> Certo pero' sta di fatto che il 99% dei programmi win a pagamento la gente li cracka quindi ci si batte con quelli....

 

Per un discorso onesto bisognerebbe battersi con i programmi pagati...

----------

## Alberto Santini

 *evil_getta wrote:*   

> Io su un portatile (Compaq EVO N115) semplicemente nn posso installare Windows, soprattutto quello con cui me lo hanno venduto 

 

io ho avuto lo stesso problema con un pc handmade... ovvero mio padre ha comprato windows xp + sp2, lo ha voluto installato, ma... schermata blu. fortunatamente ha ottenuto il rimborso completo, secondo la EULA.

tornando on topic, credo che il problema che si evidenziera' con linux nel giro di massimo 2-3 anni non sara' il non essere user friendly o non avere abbastanza software che vi gira, ma il kernel. guardiamo in faccia la realta': il kernel di linux e': a) un accrocchio di patch su patch su patch b) in certi punti decisamente contorto ed incomprensibile c) monolitico

francamente non so quale delle tre sia peggiore, ma mi sembra piu' o meno evidente che un kernel con queste tre caratteristiche non puo' fare tanta strada. poi... chi se ne frega se non c'e' un programma per la grafica vettoriale decente quando non c'e' neanche un kernel decente...  :Rolling Eyes: 

p.s. detto questo ci tengo a precisare che non sono contro linux... linux in questo momento e' la miscela migliore tra: usabilita', stabilita' e ONEROSITA'. Probabilmente lo sara' ancora per poco, ma in questo momento e' forse l'unico sistema operativo rilasciato sotto licenza GPL che sia facile da usare ed abbia una grande community alle spalle

p.p.s. ho dimenticato di rispondere all'opener del thread: io la penso in modo completamente opposto, ovvero Linux e' una buona scelta per il desktop, ma per i server non lo consiglierei... la mia scelta ricade su aix (w smitty!!!!)

----------

## assente

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> E un altra cosa che mi da molto fastidio è che ora come ora molti prodotti open source stanno solo facendo la versione per windows. Vedi Gordian Knot: la miglior suite in assoluto per fare divx xvid e tanti altri formati...
> 
> 

 

Condivido al 100% I software open source che vanno solo su win sono la zappa sui piedi(dc++, sharpdevelop,..) eppure molte volte basterebbe una piccola accortezza per farli multipiattaforma  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi fa piacere che in questo thread siano emersi pareri critici sulla questione; riconoscere che GNU/Linux/GNOME/kde/ecc.. non sia ancora totalmente pronto per tutti gli usi desktop è già qualcosa.

Dopotutto convicere un'amico (non adatto) che Linux sia tutto rose e fiori è sbagliato doppiamente: si sentirebbe incapace ad usare il pc e non farà facilmente il salto a linux una seconda volta.

Diamo tempo al tempo, e insistiamo perché venga adottato nei settori dove non ha nulla da invidiare a Windows (server, desktop-ufficio, internet-point, router)

PS: Non è Gordian Knot (che installa un mucchio di roba), ma almeno è un tentativo di fare una semplice GUI da dvd a mkv (matroska) http://sunfryes.com/bitterbpp/

----------

## lopio

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Condivido al 100% I software open source che vanno solo su win sono la zappa sui piedi(dc++, sharpdevelop,..) eppure molte volte basterebbe una piccola accortezza per farli multipiattaforma 
> 
> Mi fa piacere che in questo thread siano emersi pareri critici sulla questione; riconoscere che GNU/Linux/GNOME/kde/ecc.. non sia ancora totalmente pronto per tutti gli usi desktop è già qualcosa.
> ...

 

mi sembra giusto.

Non devo essere io gettare fumo sugli occhi al mio amico bensi insistere che puo' essere una valida alternativa con i suoi pro e i suoi contro. Sembra  un'eresia ma vidalinux mi sembra un incentivo con chi e' proprio a digiuno linux

----------

## Apetrini

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che per avere un paragone valido, e poter effettivamente parlare delle differenze/vantaggi dell'uno o l'altro sistema, bisogna utilizzare lo stesso "slot" (  )
> 
> IMVHO è assolutamente impensabile paragonare un'utilizzo legale di linux con un utilizzo illegale di windows....
> ...

 

Mi dispiace non la penso come te!

Mi va bene che si oaragoni la roba a costo 0 con la roba a costo 0, ma in questo caso Linux ha un solo slot, mentre windows ne ha 2.

Il problema è la scelta, perche ammetterai che è un grande handicap il non poter scegliere. Windows fa girare sia roba gratuita che non. Linux fa girare solo quella open, se uno vuole investire 200euro per avere un software professionale non puo farlo!! e allora questa è una limitazione di libertà!!!!!!

è come se obbligassimo gli utenti linux ad avere solo e soltanto software poco professionale e non poter usare linux per lavoro. Windows ,in quest'ottica è molto piu avanti(quanto mi rode dirlo), perche se vuoi gimp te lo metti su, se poi vuoi OpenOffice ce anche quello; un giorno decidi di fare grafica ti compri il photoshop. è su Windows che hai maggior libertà di scelta(intendo a riguardo di software a pagamento e non).

----------

## SilverXXX

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace non la penso come te!
> 
> Mi va bene che si oaragoni la roba a costo 0 con la roba a costo 0, ma in questo caso Linux ha un solo slot, mentre windows ne ha 2.
> 
> Il problema è la scelta, perche ammetterai che è un grande handicap il non poter scegliere. Windows fa girare sia roba gratuita che non. Linux fa girare solo quella open, se uno vuole investire 200euro per avere un software professionale non puo farlo!! e allora questa è una limitazione di libertà!!!!!!
> ...

 

L'amara verità.

Cmq, tornando ai problemi, mettendo gnome 2.11.90 mi sono accorto che questi .......... di sviluppatotori, ancora non usano lo stesso formato per i link del desktop. E poi dicevate che non ci sono problemi, che bisogna essere ottimisti? Mah.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> di sviluppatotori, ancora non usano lo stesso formato per i link del desktop. E poi dicevate che non ci sono problemi, che bisogna essere ottimisti? Mah.

 

già, un'altra triste e amara verità  :Wink: 

----------

## Alberto Santini

 *assente wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   E un altra cosa che mi da molto fastidio è che ora come ora molti prodotti open source stanno solo facendo la versione per windows. Vedi Gordian Knot: la miglior suite in assoluto per fare divx xvid e tanti altri formati...
> 
>  
> 
> Condivido al 100% I software open source che vanno solo su win sono la zappa sui piedi(dc++, sharpdevelop,..)

 

che assurdita' sono?? e' giusto che un utente di qualsiasi piattaforma possa usare e modificare software open source.. del resto, l'Open Source Definition asserisce appunto che la licenza e' propria del prodotto offerto e non della piattaforma su cui gira! in poche parole dici che ti piace l'open source e nel frattempo che e' sbagliato applicare un punto della sua definizione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neryo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq, tornando ai problemi, mettendo gnome 2.11.90 mi sono accorto che questi .......... di sviluppatotori, ancora non usano lo stesso formato per i link del desktop. E poi dicevate che non ci sono problemi, che bisogna essere ottimisti? Mah.

 

"Gianni l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita"  :Razz: 

----------

## assente

 *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che assurdita' sono?? e' giusto che un utente di qualsiasi piattaforma possa usare e modificare software open source.. del resto, l'Open Source Definition asserisce appunto che la licenza e' propria del prodotto offerto e non della piattaforma su cui gira! in poche parole dici che ti piace l'open source e nel frattempo che e' sbagliato applicare un punto della sua definizione 

 

Dipende cosa intendi per "usare".. un listato in VB lo puoi solo leggere (su Linux), un listato in glade + gtk lo puoi leggere ed eseguire.. Spero che tutto GNOME venga portato nativamente su win, ma non capisco chi rilascia applicazuioni GPL solo per win; la cosa ancora più brutta è che spesso i fratelli open source su win sono più stabili/supportati/estesi dei fratelli su linux (..emule, firefox, vedi su) (possibile che firefox su win usi il fileselector nativo di win e su linux ne usi uno proprio?)

Certo non si viola la GPL, ma è come vendere le armi nel commercio equo e solidale..

Le persone non passano a Linux perchè i software open source per Win sono migliori dei corrispondenti per Linux, assurdo.

----------

## SilverXXX

Sarà che la programmazione in windows è migliore di quella in linux, almeno come passatempo.

----------

## mouser

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Sarà che la programmazione in windows è migliore di quella in linux, almeno come passatempo.

 

Mah, sapendo programmare in C sia usando le librerie GTK, che le api standard di windows, non so quanto quest'ultima sia migliore (3 pagine, dico 3 pagine per visualizzare una finestra priva di qualsiasi cosa che non sia la barra del titolo ed i 3 pulsantini min/max/close.... insomma, in GTK lo fai con 3 righe di codice....)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: per completezza, parlo da persona che, a suo tempo, ha amato e strausato VB e VC++  :Confused: 

----------

## thewally

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: per completezza, parlo da persona che, a suo tempo, ha amato e strausato VB e VC++ 

 

Che orrore  !!!  :Shocked: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Veramente, non riesco a fare il confronto tra GLADE+GTK e VB. Nel secondo buona parte della programmazione si riduce al pigiar pulsantini a destra e a manca, nel vano tentativo di ottenere cio' che si vuole, distorcendo il pensiero iniziale che casa M$ ha dato ad una certa funzione piuttosto che un'altra. Perche', non scordiamo che, dove c'è la facilità spesso la si ottiene con forti limitazioni.

Questo può andar bene (IMHO, a me non va bene comunque!) in ambito desktop (utonti everywhere  :Laughing:  ), ma in ambito di sviluppo questo e' inaccettabile. :Evil or Very Mad: 

In quanto a VC++, è una cosa fuori dal mondo... sarà più comodo, ma infrange buona parte delle regole del C++: sono arrivato al punto in cui non teneva minimamente conto dello scope di una variabile, continuava a contenstarmi che in due cicli for differenti nello stesso file avevo usato la variabile i... ma va' va'... 

Comunque caro mouser sono contento che anche tu ti sia allontanato da quel mondo disgustoso... non si può certo definire programmazione quella... vale mille volte di più il mio caro EMACS (IMHO)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

[quote="assente"] *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo non si viola la GPL, ma è come vendere le armi nel commercio equo e solidale..
> 
> Le persone non passano a Linux perchè i software open source per Win sono migliori dei corrispondenti per Linux, assurdo.

 

A mio parere non è obbligatorio passare a linux, è una scelta.. lo so, questo ci picerebbe un pò tutti perchè porterebbe dei vantaggi visibili, ma se tu dici che alcuni software open sono migliori su win e come se dicessi che win è migliore di linux almeno su certi aspetti.. perchè in realtà il programma è lo stesso ma si interfaccia in modo differente sulle 2 piattaforme..

----------

## thewally

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *Alberto Santini wrote:*   
> 
> Certo non si viola la GPL, ma è come vendere le armi nel commercio equo e solidale..
> 
> Le persone non passano a Linux perchè i software open source per Win sono migliori dei corrispondenti per Linux, assurdo. 
> ...

 

L'argomento non e' per nulla facile. A pelle mi verrebe quasi da dire: io tal dei tali sviluppo un software OpenSource, aderendo alla comunita' OpenSource, conoscendone la filosofia e conoscendone il peggior nemico, il software proprietario. Ammesso tutto cio', sembra quasi illogico che io mi metta a rendere il mio software compatibile con la piattaforma che ha fatto del software proprietario la sua bandiera. :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ma, pensandoci meglio, agendo in questo modo andrei contro ai principi base dell'OpenSource...  :Sad: 

----------

## kueitao

Da un po' non leggevo il thread e vedo che si sono aggiunte altre due pagine alle precedenti già viste.

Qualcuno ha scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows fa girare sia roba gratuita che non. Linux fa girare solo quella open, se uno vuole investire 200euro per avere un software professionale non puo farlo!! e allora questa è una limitazione di libertà!!!!!! 
> 
> 

 

Ma che significa? Qualcuno pensa che su Linux possa girare solo software open source e/o GPL? Spero di avere interpretato male...

Altri poi hanno scritto e quotato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows è più veloce di Linux!
> 
> 

 

Ma da dove viene fuori questa corbelleria? Dove sono le prove? Qualche link?

Io sviluppo in C,C++,Ada95 e Assembly 32 bits e sono costretto ad usare XP per controllare che il porting dell'applicazione/libreria da vari Unix e Linux su XP funzioni come si deve e non abbia bugs.

Ogni tanto mi diverto a vedere in quanto tempo alcune routines particolarmente pesanti eseguono sui diversi OS. Uso la funzione clock() che misura il tempo di utilizzo della CPU per lo specifico processo e quindi è insensibile al carico complessivo della macchina che comunque tengo al minimo durante queste valutazioni. (Esistono su Linux altri sistemi più professionali e precisi per tracciare un processo ma non ne conosco la controparte in XP.)

Bene, devo dire di non avere MAI rilevato su XP tempi di esecuzione migliori di quelli su Linux. Invito anche altri sviluppatori a tentare questi tests. Prima però ponete attenzione a quelle opzioni di configurazione di kernel, glibc e gcc che possono influire sui risultati (tipo kernel preemption, big lock, kernel debug, opzioni gcc, preload di librerie e applicazioni e altre cose che al momento non mi vengono in mente).

Ripeto che a parità di condizioni le applicazioni su Linux eseguono almeno con un 10-15% o oltre di velocità in più.

E' ovvio che un'applicazione costruita male per pessima programmazione girerà peggio di una sua equivalente meglio disegnata su XP, ma questo è un altro discorso.

Avete mai provato XP su un Pentium 100 Mhz con 32 MB di RAM? Fatemi sapere...

Buon divertimento.

----------

## SilverXXX

Windows è più veloce di linux in un utilizzo di utente medio, che è una cosa completamente differente da quel che hai appena detto.

----------

## neryo

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avete mai provato XP su un Pentium 100 Mhz con 32 MB di RAM? Fatemi sapere...
> 
> Buon divertimento.

 

paragone risparmiabile.. visto che i requisiti minimi sono di 128 Mb.. Comunque credo che neanche gnome e kde girano veloce con quella memoria e quel processore..  dopo chiaramente su linux poi non mettere il DE ma è tutto un altro aspetto

----------

## SilverXXX

Non riuscirebbero nenahce ad aprirsi  :Confused: 

----------

## Alberto Santini

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*    *Alberto Santini wrote:*   
> 
> Certo non si viola la GPL, ma è come vendere le armi nel commercio equo e solidale..
> 
> Le persone non passano a Linux perchè i software open source per Win sono migliori dei corrispondenti per Linux, assurdo. 
> ...

 

avete sbagliato a quotare... io non ho scritto quello!  :Razz: 

comunque volevo ricordare che Linux != Open Source != GPL ma stiamo andando ot...

----------

## akiross

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> IMHO linux funziona benino cone sistema Desktop, ma purtroppo come comodità e compatibilità devo ammettere che MacosX e Windows sono meglio..

 

Anche secondo me e' questione di gusti. Windows e' un parto anale da usare, sono stato su macosx per diversi mesi e seppur bello non e' come linux.

Linux e' il massimo per me, anche in fatto di desktop. L'unico consiglio che posso dare e': se **proprio** non ti va di starci dietro a configurare e gestire tutto, anziche' gentoo, metti ubuntu, che secondo me e' semplice e pronta per il desktop.

Io se proprio mi rompo di gentoo per il desktop (e non succedera' a breve spero), passerei ad ubuntu. Anche fabietto ha fatto cosi', e secondo me e' sicuramente meglio che tornare a winsozz o macacos.

Ciauz

----------

## akiross

 *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

> comunque volevo ricordare che Linux != Open Source != GPL ma stiamo andando ot...

 

Questa non l'ho mica capita. Anche se e' OT. Al max ti contatto su un istant messenger e ne parliamo li  :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## silian87

Io, sara' pure per la mia natura geek, ma rabbrividisco solo all'idea di tornare a winzoz, e non mi manca niente! Anzi, mi mancherebbero cose su win! E chi vive senza terminale! Senza i dektop virtuali e senza il portage.... ma che scherziamo, Linux Rockz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Da un po' non leggevo il thread e vedo che si sono aggiunte altre due pagine alle precedenti già viste.
> 
> Qualcuno ha scritto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Tu non hai intepretato male, hai letto male. Rileggi con attenzione TUTTO il mio post e vedrai che quallo che ti sembra esoterismo tibetano è in realtà di facile comprensione.

LoL

----------

## thewally

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche secondo me e' questione di gusti. 

  Quoto, senza dubbio. Ma molte volte e' anche una questione di voglia... purtroppo e vero che Linux ha bisogno di piu' " attenzione" per ottenere gli stessi risultati, ma, parallelamente, offre molte altre soddisfazioni.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows e' un parto anale da usare

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Oh, mio dio, non riesco piu' a fermarmi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   qualcuno mi aiuti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux e' il massimo per me, anche in fatto di desktop. L'unico consiglio che posso dare e': se **proprio** non ti va di starci dietro a configurare e gestire tutto, anziche' gentoo, metti ubuntu, che secondo me e' semplice e pronta per il desktop.
> 
> 

 

Se proprio sei disperato butta su una Mandrakkia o la tanto blasonata Fedora (che ci sara' poi di speciale:?: ). L'importante e' aver possibilita' di scegliere  :Very Happy: 

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche fabietto ha fatto cosi', e secondo me e' sicuramente meglio che tornare a winsozz o macacos.

 

Come non darti ragione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thewally

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *kueitao wrote:*   Da un po' non leggevo il thread e vedo che si sono aggiunte altre due pagine alle precedenti già viste.
> 
> Qualcuno ha scritto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

In effetti la frase e' un po' confusionaria... ma kueitao ha capito ancora peggio...  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lopio

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  o la tanto blasonata Fedora (che ci sara' poi di speciale:?: ) 

 

L'azienda fa questo ragionamento per la versione enterprise

Pago quindi ho diritto al supporto

Spesso non capisce che il supporto va pagato nuovamente e salato quindi alla fine obbliga lo sviluppatore ad arraggiarsi da solo con l'illusione di avere in qualche modo le spalle coperte.

La beffa e' quindi che il supporto e' solo teorico e che un forum come questo se lo scordano...

----------

## kueitao

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Windows è più veloce di linux in un utilizzo di utente medio, che è una cosa completamente differente da quel che hai appena detto.

 

Non ti seguo sullo "utilizzo di utente medio"...  :Question:  Mi spiego meglio: prendo il sorgente di un programma qualsiasi in C scritto da me stesso o un'altro qualsiasi di quelli "che utilizza l'utente medio" (ls,find,grep,ecc.) creato per girare sia su Linux che su XP, quindi inserisco le funzioni per fare il timing dell'esecuzione (inteso come tempo di utilizzo della CPU). Ricompilo, lancio in esecuzione e leggo in output i tempi con i risultati che ho più sopra descritto.

So perfettamente che non è il modo più scientifico di fare questa valutazione ma è di gran lunga più preciso di qualsiasi impressione personale che si può ricavare dal semplice utilizzo.

Saluti.

PS.: Se qualcuno di voi può indicare qualche link a siti "attendibili" dove trovare tests comparativi sulle performances GNU/Linux vs. XP, please ci faccia sapere. Per dare un esempio, esiste un ottimo sito dove sono pubblicati tests di comparazione su oltre 30 linguaggi di programmazione in termini di velocità e utilizzo di memoria ma è ovviamente un altro discorso http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/

----------

## thewally

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spesso non capisce che il supporto va pagato nuovamente e salato quindi alla fine obbliga lo sviluppatore ad arraggiarsi da solo con l'illusione di avere in qualche modo le spalle coperte.
> 
> La beffa e' quindi che il supporto e' solo teorico e che un forum come questo se lo scordano...

 

Non posso che quotare la tua affermazione. Amaramente, ma è la pura verita.  :Sad: 

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS.: Se qualcuno di voi può indicare qualche link a siti "attendibili" dove trovare tests comparativi sulle performances GNU/Linux vs. XP, please ci faccia sapere.
> 
> 

 

Questo interesserebbe anche a me... fatevi avanti sfegatati googleari  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows fa girare sia roba gratuita che non. Linux fa girare solo quella open, se uno vuole investire 200euro per avere un software professionale non puo farlo!! e allora questa è una limitazione di libertà!!!!!! 
> 
> 

 

Non so chi ha detto questo, ma posso garantire che non e' vero.

Sicuro: windows non e' nato in un ambiente open, pertanto e' logico che su windows la maggioranza delle applicazioni disponibili sia chiusa (e non per forza a pagamento... io parlo di codice), mentre su linux la maggioranza e' aperta.

Ma posso garantire che tante applicazioni esistono per linux al solo livello professionale: tantissimi applicativi a livello medico sono basati su linux e unix perche' windows non e' affidabile... sai che bello se ti si blocca il sistema mentre lanci un fascio di radiazioni antitumorali sul paziente? Se ti va male ci resta secco.

E non solo a livello medico: Maya se non erro gira anche su Linux.

Il problema e' che una volta che sei QUI non ci pensi quasi piu' al software proprietario... ma se si guardasse di piu' in giro le soluzioni si trovano.

Ciauz

----------

## akiross

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Windows è più veloce di linux in un utilizzo di utente medio, che è una cosa completamente differente da quel che hai appena detto.

 

Mettiamo i puntini sulle I:

Windows non e' piu' veloce di Linux, MA per quanto riguarda le applicazioni grafiche - di cui l'utente medio fa uso - ci sono diverse considerazioni da fare:

1. Linux ha un server X: e' un layer che rallenta il processo... windows usa una grafica pressoche' diretta, pertanto si esegue piu' in fretta.

2. Linux ha diversi toolkit: se sei su gnome e apri una Kapp, e' ovvio che devi aspettare il caricamento delle librerie.

3. Se usi KDE messo nelle stesse condizioni di windows, Linux come velocita' e' molto simile a Windows. Dove per "condizioni" si intende librerie costantemente caricate in memoria (preload) interfaccia grafica unica (only Qt) e soprattutto niente temi scabrosi (difatti XP nel suo tema colorato e' piu' lento di quello classico stile Win2K).

Detto questo, diventa gia piu' difficile paragonare windows e linux in velocita'... chi parla di console solitamente garantisce che linux e' piu' veloce (e ci mancherebbe  :Very Happy: ), mentre in fatto videogiochi windows stacca di un po' linux (e ci mancherebbe!), ma le ragioni son tante, e' dura determinare il vero vincitore.

----------

## iridium103

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io, sara' pure per la mia natura geek, ma rabbrividisco solo all'idea di tornare a winzoz, e non mi manca niente! Anzi, mi mancherebbero cose su win! E chi vive senza terminale! Senza i dektop virtuali e senza il portage.... ma che scherziamo, Linux Rockz 

 

quoto, Terminale powa!  :Razz: 

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La beffa e' quindi che il supporto e' solo teorico e che un forum come questo se lo scordano...
> 
> 

 

ri-quoto, this forum rocks!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows fa girare sia roba gratuita che non. Linux fa girare solo quella open, se uno vuole investire 200euro per avere un software professionale non puo farlo!! e allora questa è una limitazione di libertà!!!!!!

 

uhm, ma Oracle DB non era a pagamento anche per linux? e MySQL? (per scopi commerciali eh, perchè è di questo che stiamo parlando no?)

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows e' un parto anale da usare

 

confermo pienamente... Windows è un gabinetto di sistema operativo, persino mia madre (utente low-level) è contenta usando Gentoo+Gnome, perchè rulla.. e non ci sono tutte le merdate tipo viruses/spywares che sotto win32 contribuiscono a renderti il pc un giardino zoologico, anziche' una workstation!!!! 

Che poi, uno scelga di usare windows e' un'altra storia, ma personalmente linux come desktop a me non hai mai dato problemi, anzi, tempo 2 settimane e passo def a linux.

P.S.= E non mi sembra che Oracle costi poi così poco!!!

----------

## SilverXXX

Windows non ha grafica integra integrata nel kernel da un pezzo, probabilmente nella serie nt non lo è mai stata (ma non ne sono sicuro). Al massimo è accelerata via hw (le GDI+ usano un minimo l'hw grafico, infatti avevano trovato un modo per farlo piantare tramite quelle), ma non la gestione delle finestre. Anche mettendo le varie condizioni che hai detto te (preload, stesso ambiente..), aki,windows rimane più veloce nella parte grafica del sistema.

----------

## thewally

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> confermo pienamente... Windows è un gabinetto di sistema operativo, persino mia madre (utente low-level) è contenta usando Gentoo+Gnome, perchè rulla.. e non ci sono tutte le merdate tipo viruses/spywares che sotto win32 contribuiscono a renderti il pc un giardino zoologico, anziche' una workstation!!!! 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Con certe frasi bisognerebbe metterci su uno Sticky  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque quoto in toto.

P.S. : Teniamo sempre a mente la differenza tra commerciale e proprietario  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Windows fa girare sia roba gratuita che non. Linux fa girare solo quella open, se uno vuole investire 200euro per avere un software professionale non puo farlo!! e allora questa è una limitazione di libertà!!!!!! 
> 
>  
> ...

 

L'ho detto io!

Ma io non capisco perche la gente si ostina a rispondere senza aver letto i post. Qui ci sono 5 pagine (ormai) di post ...

Se avessi letto il mio primo post capiresti cosa intendevo, certo che se decontestualizzi una frase ne viene fuori un aforisma di dubbio significato. Prova a rileggere TUTTO il post.

E comunque la mia affermazione era riguardante un uso desktop (e tra questo non rientrano apllicazioni mediche) ed era un discorso in generale.

Allora te la faccio semplice:

1) partendo dal presupposto che Oggi come oggi moltissime applicazioni open source girano solamente su Windows e la maggior parte di quelle closed sempre su WIndows.

2) Quindi l'utente linux ha meno scelta di quello windows, poiche sul pinguino girano pochi (sempre rispetto a windows) software closed, ma se osserviamo bene non girano neanche tutti i software open(anzi ce ne un sacco che vanno solo con M$).

3) Dai 2 puni precedenti si capisce benissimo che un utente windows puo usufruire a pieno sia di software Open che di quello closed, mentre linux no!

Su linux alcuni progetti (vai a vedere sourceforge e tutti gli altri) non girano. 

@iridium103:

Staimo parlando ci commerciale lato Desktop, non server.

è inutile che mi ribadite che per linux esistono comunque applicazioni commerciali, questo lo so anche io, ma in confronto alla scelta che offre windows è a un rapporto  10 a 500. Qui stiamo parlando di ambiente Desktop! sarebbe da ipocriti cercare di affermare che linux ha la stessa scelta di windows.

e poi...

Oracle lo fanno anche per linux(se per questo anche db2 dell'ibm) , wow che bello ora si che fa la differenza: 1 software in piu che gira su linux contro i 12000 che girano su windows.

Eppure senza andare troppo sullo sofisticato moltissimi utenti sentono la mancanza di :

Flash, Dreamweaver, Fireworks, AutoCad, SketcUp, eMule(al nostro manca Kademilia; ecco un esempio di come un software open giri su windows è meglio delle alternative linux), Illustrator, Premiere, per non parlare delle enciclopedie(uno si compra un enciclopedia e non ce ne una che giri su linux), Photoshop, e tutti i sofwtare tipo Auto ROute(nessuno di questi gira su linux, e non parlatemi di gpsdrive che è ben lontano), Dragon Naturally speaking, Nuendo, SoundForge, Reason etc.... e tantissimi altri...

In sostanza Linux perde miseramente per quanto riguarda il software disponibile, escludendo ovviamente il software lato SERVER che in questi post non è considerato poiche si parla di uso DESKTOP.

P.S. ho letto da qualche parte (non mi ricordo dove) che tra un po' probabilmente kde riuscirà a girara anche su Windows... fate un po' voi.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

bah ... sarà, ma io anni fa sono passato a Linux proprio a causa di un Cad (All-Plan originariamente girava solo su *nix ... e anche oggi vedere come funziona su MS è una pena ...  lo stesso dicasi per Maya).

Piu applicazioni commerciali non significa piu SW ... non mi interessa avere centinaia di declinazioni dello stesso concetto

E' semplicemente una questione di soldi ... secondo un calcolo di 7 mesi fa, se passassi a Windoz, per fare le stesse cose che ora faccio con Linux spendendo 1000 euro di licenze, mi costerebbe tra i 180.000 e i 300.000 euro a seconda di quello che scelgo.

Io sarò un caso patologico non usando Flash e detestando ASP ... ma non uso SW server side

----------

## SilverXXX

Anche gnome 3.....

----------

## !equilibrium

c'è anche da aggiungere che laddove esiste un software closed per linux, questo viene progettato/pachettizato quasi sempre solo per SuSE e REDHAT; tutte le altre distro non lo possono usare se non tramite smanettamenti/smadonnamenti/imprecazioni varie (e in molti casi (soprattutto con gentoo),  spesso si perde qualche features per strada, tipo con Maya e XSI)... Windows di questi problemi non ne ha

p.s.: sto parlando sempre di ambiente DESKTOP

----------

## akiross

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> E comunque la mia affermazione era riguardante un uso desktop

 

Ah scusa... li avevo letto chiaramente "200 euro per un software professionale", non mi sembra si stia parlando di desktop (o almeno, per me desktop != uso professionale. In quel caso si chiama workstation solitamente...)

Se la medicina non e' server, e non e' desktop, a me sembra proprio un uso professionale.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) partendo dal presupposto che Oggi come oggi moltissime applicazioni open source girano solamente su Windows e la maggior parte di quelle closed sempre su WIndows.
> 
> 2) Quindi l'utente linux ha meno scelta di quello windows, poiche sul pinguino girano pochi (sempre rispetto a windows) software closed, ma se osserviamo bene non girano neanche tutti i software open(anzi ce ne un sacco che vanno solo con M$).
> ...

 

Si ok, si sapeva... e' un attimo ovvio che se il 90% degli utenti al mondo usa windows, il 90% delle applicazioni sara' fatte per windows... mi sembra un procedimento logico e naturale  :Smile: 

Ma e' sbagliato pensare che se linux e' open, allora per linux c'e' SOLO open, perche' non e' cosi'.

----------

## akiross

Apetrini onestamente parlando, e con tutto il rispetto, non mi sembrano grosse problematiche le tue. EDIT: Ah ecco, giusto per fartelo sapere ho letto i tuoi post cosi' non mi dici che non leggo. /EDIT

Mancano i giochi? Linux non e' fatto per giocare.

Mancano software "professionali"? Diciamoci la verita': il 90% di chi usa sti software non li sfrutta neanche minimamente. PhotoShop e' bello eh, veramente molto meglio di gimp, ma fai una indagine su chi lo usa, e secondo me solo quelli su cgtalk nella premier gallery sono davvero capaci di usarlo appieno. Per gli altri gimp basta e avanza... ma si sa che la sboronaggine non finisce mai negli utonti.

mancano i driver? Si bhe... sicuro, ma il 90% della gente non usa mica Linux come OS... non dovrebbe stupirci.

Io inizio a detestare queste discussioni: linux di qua, linux di la, a linux manca questo, manca quest'altro... si ok, belle discussioni, ma che me ne faccio? Iniziamo a parlare di come sia stupefacente avere un OS libero, cosi' ricco di software e cosi' potente sui nostri computer... questa sarebbe una discussione interessante perche' forse si capirebbe che l'uso medio del computer e' davvero davvero davvero di infimo livello.

Onestamente non parlerei cosi' schifosamente di linux a livello professionale... molti professionisti e anche noti parlano molto bene di linux.

Non si dovrebbe pensare cosi' in negativo di linux... ci si dovrebbe gasare nel vedere come funziona bene, e di come e' fornito nonostante un monopolio e nonostante la cecita' delle softwarehouse.

Ciauz

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> confermo pienamente... Windows è un gabinetto di sistema operativo, persino mia madre (utente low-level) è contenta usando Gentoo+Gnome, perchè rulla.. e non ci sono tutte le merdate tipo viruses/spywares che sotto win32 contribuiscono a renderti il pc un giardino zoologico, anziche' una workstation!!!! 
> 
> Che poi, uno scelga di usare windows e' un'altra storia, ma personalmente linux come desktop a me non hai mai dato problemi, anzi, tempo 2 settimane e passo def a linux.
> 
> P.S.= E non mi sembra che Oracle costi poi così poco!!!

 

Umh...

Come dici tu stesso tua mamma è un utente low-level (leggasi di PC non ne capisce una mazza), ma se fa qualche casino e si becca virus/spyware è colpa di Windows e non sua!?

Dai, non è corretto...

Immaginati tua mamma a giocare con il portage, chisssà cosa potrebbe combinare!

E' vero che sotto windows girano anche virus e spyware, ma il fatto che sotto Linux non ce ne siano è soprattutto dato dal fatto che a usarlo siamo 3 in croce, e quindi non è economicamente vantaggioso svilupparne per questo O.S...

Io dico che sarebbe meglio essere un pò meno integralisti e apprezzare quello che c'è di buono in ognuno dei 2!

----------

## akiross

3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Bhe diciamo che esistono sistemi operativi a prova di tonti e non a prova di tonti... patchare il sistema ogni volta, usare antivirus, firewall, ok, tutta roba che un sistemista dovrebbe e fa sempre (su windows), ma un utonto gli chiedi cos'e' un firewall non sa cosa risponderti.

Gestire la sicurezza di un sistema non e' un aspetto da sottovalutare: un utonto non pensera' mai alla sicurezza del computer, e pertanto un sistema operativo sicuro e' meno colpevole di uno insicuro come windows.

Si certo, le macchine non fanno errori, e' l'uomo che li fa... quindi direi che la colpa non e' di Linux o Windows, ma dei programmatori che ci son dietro.

Non possiamo pretendere che ogni utente sappia mantenere il suo computer al sicuro... mi piacerebbe se fosse cosi', ma il "caso burino" c'e' sempre.

In ogni caso non credo che l'insufficienza di virus su linux sia dovuto solo al fatto che siamo pochi... secondo me linux fa tanto di suo. Con cio' non dico che e' a prova di virus, ma il fatto che non ce ne siano e' comunque una buona cosa.

----------

## SilverXXX

Penso che qui dentro tutti apprezzino linux: secondo me si cerca di fare critica costruttiva, e non distruttiva.

----------

## randomaze

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> Io dico che sarebbe meglio essere un pò meno integralisti e apprezzare quello che c'è di buono in ognuno dei 2!

 

Ognuno é libero di spendere soldi come meglio crede. Chi crede che windoze funzioni meglio liberissimo di crederlo, forse ha anche ragione, ma io la penso in maniera diversa.

Windows non mi piace, e non mi piacciono i comportamenti di chi lo ha sviluppato. Puó anche darsi che abbia interessanti finezze tecniche ma non le reputo tali da farmi cambiare idea sulla cosa in generale.

Se per questo sono integralista, beh, son contento di esserlo.

Ah, sul mio desktop di casa c'é tutto quello che mi serve. Forse alcune applicazioni non sono al livello delle controparti che funzionano su quell'altro sistema ma la cosa non mi crea problemi piú di tanto. E wikipedia funziona egregiamente.

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E wikipedia funziona egregiamente.

 

Standing Ovation!  :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## FiNeX

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eppure senza andare troppo sullo sofisticato moltissimi utenti sentono la mancanza di :
> 
> Flash, Dreamweaver, Fireworks, AutoCad, SketcUp, eMule(al nostro manca Kademilia; ecco un esempio di come un software open giri su windows è meglio delle alternative linux), Illustrator, Premiere, per non parlare delle enciclopedie(uno si compra un enciclopedia e non ce ne una che giri su linux), Photoshop, e tutti i sofwtare tipo Auto ROute(nessuno di questi gira su linux, e non parlatemi di gpsdrive che è ben lontano), Dragon Naturally speaking, Nuendo, SoundForge, Reason etc.... e tantissimi altri...

 

A parte alcuni, tanti software che hai citato non mi sembrano tanto attinenti all'uso "desktop"... i software Macromedia o Adobe oppure per produzione musicale mi sembrano un tantino professionali. Un licenza di AutoCAD a caso costa più di 1000, non mi pare tanto "desktop" come applicazione, oppure non ho capito cosa si intende...

Invece hai ragione per le enciclopedie ed i software tipo autoroute et simili.

Quello che vorrei capire è perchè ci si fa questi problemi (= thread immensi filo-software-sofici) : se ho bisogno di certi software perchè devo fare certe cose, scelgo il software giusto e lo uso. Non trovo logico fare altrimenti, ed i compromessi servono a poco.

byez

P.S: pare che a breve anche aMule supporterà kademlia.

----------

## n3m0

Wow, che faticaccia leggere (quasi) tutto  :Very Happy: 

Premessa 1: non sono un'estremista, preferisco 1000 volte l'open source, ma se c'è un software commerciale ottimo e perfetto per le mie esigenze, non mi viene nessuna allergia ad usarlo

Premessa 2: Microsoft mi sta antipatica, non tanto perchè è chiusa (vedi Premessa 1), ma per la sua politica e per la scarsa qualità del sistema operativo (in termini di stabilità, politiche di sicurezza, usabilità e tant'altro) e di svariate applicazioni (tra le quali NON includo Office, che ritengo un buon software, nonostante io non utilizzi alcun software della categoria, se non sporadicamente)

Detto ciò, io vedo le cose in questo modo: 

Ognuno utilizza quello che più gli piace, come già detto.

Cercando di essere obiettivo e non di parte, dire che Linux è prontissimo per il desktop è errato, come errato è dire che Linux non lo sia affatto. A casa mia non esistono macchine Windows (sia per la premessa 2 sia per il fatto che cmq non v'è esigenza alcuna). Ho una sorella di 17 anni (che assolutamente non c'entra niente con l'informatica) ormai avvezza a Linux (che usa da utente medio; la GentooBox è stata straconfigurata e "programmata" da me per far si che sia utilizzabile al 99% da un utente medio della mia casa) e che ho visto in seria difficoltà nell'utilizzo di una macchina Windows a lei sconosciuta (questo per far capire come anche Windows visto per la prima volta dopo anni di utilizzo di qualcos'altro, può far sentire spaesati, proprio a causa della già citata scarsa ingegnerizzazione in materia di HCI).

Io stesso sono passato a Linux perchè insoddisfattissimo di Windows (e come utente e come informatico), non certo per il fenomeno dell'open source, che mi ha coinvolto successivamente.

Continuo ad usare Linux sul desktop di casa perchè ricopre tutte le mie esigenze, ma posso capire che determinati utenti non ci si trovino a proprio agio o che cmq sentino la mancanza di qualche software.

A volte si nota che Linux è visto come l'anti-Windows.

Eresie, IMHO. Linux non nasce come tale, non è tale, e non lo sarà ancora per molto, se non mai.

Sinceramente a me non frega che esista un SO (Linux o chi altro) in grado di rendere Windows per sempre un software di nicchia. IMHO, il fatto che lo stesso Linux sta divetando pian piano una scelta opinabile per il desktop, sommato ad Apple che guadagna sempre più utenti, non può che far bene alla qualità del sistema operativo MS (o almeno in teoria; se poi con Vista hanno cacciato n'altro aborto, cacchi loro).

Io spero sempre che ci sia una buona rivalità e una buona concorrenza/competizione tra i vari SO.

Poi ognuno avrà sempre le proprie preferenze. Non vedo perchè tutti dovrebbero passare a Linux o tantomeno a qualche altro sistema operativo.

Io stesso uso sia Linux che MacOS X (solo notebook).

Per quanto riguarda l'essere pronto per il desktop di un sistema operativo, questo va valutato oltre la presenza o meno di un Desktop Enviroment che soddisfi l'utente.

Fosse solo per il DE, Linux ne è ricchissimo, e desktop come KDE e GNOME (più il primo) sono talmente flessibili e ricchi di funzionalità da permettere tantissime operazione in modo semplice e intuitivo. Purtroppo non basta.

L'utente medio vede il PC come uno strumento qualsiasi e non vuole altro che risponda come si aspetti.

Attacchi qualcosa e la usi subito, la stacchi ed è tutto ok.

Installi un'app e la disinstalli in un batter d'occhio.

Sleep/wake-up senza nemmeno sapere cos'è. 

Le prestazione del sistema non devono degradare col tempo, nè di uptime nè di installazione.

Più il sistema fa tutto da solo, meglio è. L'importante è che lo faccia per bene.

Già la procedura di installazione di un driver terze parti sotto Windows è un'operazione "irritante" per l'utente medio, che nemmeno sa che diavolo sia un driver (neanche in senso "superficiale", tipo: è un affare per far funzionare la tua macchinetta fotografica) nè magari vorrà mai saperlo: bisogna saper accettare che ci son persone che non vogliono capire come funziona un PC/SO; è legittimo.

Purtroppo Linux, per quanto riguardo gli aspetti succitati (tranne il discorso delle performance) non è al Top (spesso nemmeno per colpa del SO stesso, ma per il mondo che gira intorno), anche se migliora di giorno in giorno.

Insomma Linux è pronto, ma non troppo. Configurato ad hoc diventa molto usabile, ma si deve ancora lavorare.

Windows è pronto per il desktop, ma fa schifo sotto altri aspetti. E cmq anche lui ha da migliorare certi aspetti Desktop (ribadisco ancora una volta la terribile ingegnerizzazione in HCI).

Mac OS X è pronto per il desktop, ma ha anche lui le sue mancanze nel file management, per esempio. Anche altre che oora mi sfuggono.

Insomma, il succo del discorso è: non estremizzare, non paragonare ciò che è inconfrontabile, etc.

Altro aspetto importante che potrebbe migliorare sempre di più la qualità dei vari sistemi operativi, è il tendere verso gli standard aperti. Così facendo, si aumenta l'interoperabilità; ciò diminuisce i problemi degli utenti nelle scelte dei diversi sistemi, che aumenta la concorrenza, e quindi la qualità.

Discorso alquanto utopistico forse, ma bello  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Vorrei chiarire i significati (per me ovviamente) di professionale, software professionale, uso Desktop.

Se qualcuno usa software "professionale" non vuol dire che sia "professionale" lui.

Uno è un professionista se viene pagato per il lavoro che svolge.

Se uno usa software professionale, ma non viene pagato allora non è professionale(nel senso profesionista).

Un utente Desktop puo usare programmi professionali, ma non essere un professionista, quindi non è a priori che "Desktop != software professionale".

Uno puo usare le licenze studenti per imparare ad usare un software professionale e per me questo è comunque considerato un uso Desktop.

Per altri chiarimenti sono qui...

P.S. non siate timidi... rispondo volentieri.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mancano software "professionali"? Diciamoci la verita': il 90% di chi usa sti software non li sfrutta neanche minimamente. PhotoShop e' bello eh, veramente molto meglio di gimp, ma fai una indagine su chi lo usa, e secondo me solo quelli su cgtalk nella premier gallery sono davvero capaci di usarlo appieno. Per gli altri gimp basta e avanza... ma si sa che la sboronaggine non finisce mai negli utonti.
> 
> 

 

Ma chi pensi di essere per dire queste cose? e non  sto parlando della sboronaggine degli utenti.... sto parlando del tuo modo di "imporre la tua morale" (la frase non rende del tutto quello che volevo dire ma per non scrivere papiri). 

Ma per te un utente che ha voglia di fare lo sborone deve essere considerato meno di uno che non lo fa e si accontenta di gimp? ma che discorso è?

Uno deve essere libero, linux è libertà di scelta!! e non ci sono vincoli morali a tale scelta! Potrei darti ragione al 100% per le cose che hai scritto ma non penso che la tua sia la risposta giusta alla domanda: 

```
Mancano software "professionali"?
```

 L'intepretazione morale di questa domanda non va fatta; qui si parla della libertà(e possibilità) di scelta. Quando dici: "tu vuoi pothoshop solo per fare lo sborone, accontentati di gimp", fai un atto che va contro l'ideologia "Freedom".

Ora per dirla tutta per me la sboronaggine rientra nell'uso Desktop, che poi uno la condivida o meno è un altro discorso. è inutile che la gente mi dica si però a me non servono 1000 software che fanno la stessa cosa, piuttosto uno ma che la fa bene etc... oppure si ma io preferisco questo etc... oppure meglio che sia libero e che non costi nulla piuttosto che costi tanto etc...

Queste sono vostre scelte e non centrano tanto con le scelte degli altri!! Qui si parla di libertà di scelta (possono essere anche scelte molto discutibili ma sempre scelte sono e bisogna rispettare la decisione del singolo), e windows , purtroppo, sta guadagnando sempre piu terreno (vedi software Open che girano solo su M$, vi ho gia scritto che kde tra un po' di tempo girerà su windows) ed è gia piu avanti di Linux per scelta(di software) disponibile! Questa per me è la visione oggettiva dei fatti. è inutile fare le solite guerre di chi usa linux difende linux e chi usa windows difende windows, questi attegiamenti mi sembrano infantili. Cerchiamo di guardare la cosa facendo 2 passi indietro. Io sono dalla parte del pinguino, e non sapete quanto mi da fastidio ammettere certe cose, ma qualcosa di vero c'è in tutto questo discorso.

@akiross

P.S. aggiungo un ultima cosa personale:

Io sono amante del pinguino e se non avessi fiducia in lui non lo userei su 3 computer a casa(tutte gentoo non vi preoccupate), certo che sono convinto che bisogna sempre cercare i diffetti nelle cose per poterle migliorare(trovo diffetti anche nelle cose che funzionano meglio), questo oltre ad essere un attegiamento sul forum è anche una mia filosofia di vita. Questo non vuol dire che non apprezzo linux, anzi, sei tu che dai miei discorsi hai dedotto(non si sa come) il contrario. 

...

Parlare delle potenzialità di Linux non ce ne bisogno, tutti qui sappiamo perche siamo "arrivati fin qui a usare gentoo"!!!!

Da qui spero per il meglio....

----------

## thewally

 *FiNeX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che vorrei capire è perchè ci si fa questi problemi (= thread immensi filo-software-sofici) : se ho bisogno di certi software perchè devo fare certe cose, scelgo il software giusto e lo uso. Non trovo logico fare altrimenti, ed i compromessi servono a poco.

 

Spero vivamente di aver capito male. 

Quelli che tu definisci "thread immensi filo-software-sofici" sono una delle cose che ci contraddistinguono dagli utenti degli altri sistemi operativi. Vista la situazione attuale del industria software e considerato, soprattutto, chi ha il monopolio, potra' sembrare addirittura utopistico, ma io ci tengo alla mia liberta'.  :Very Happy: 

Se per fartelo capire devo passare per un estremista, allora ben venga, iniziero' ad urlare: "Il nome giusto e' GNU/Linux, non LINUX !!!"  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

@ Apetrini: nella filosofia OS free deve essere il codice, non tutto il resto. Non ti sbagliare.

----------

## Apetrini

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> @ Apetrini: nella filosofia OS free deve essere il codice, non tutto il resto. Non ti sbagliare.

 

Sarà che è ora che vada a dormire, ma ti giuro non penso di aver colto quello che hai tentato di dirmi. Puoi essere un attimino un po' piu esplicito...

P.S. ora vado a nanna... notte

----------

## FiNeX

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Spero vivamente di aver capito male. 
> 
> Quelli che tu definisci "thread immensi filo-software-sofici" sono una delle cose che ci contraddistinguono dagli utenti degli altri sistemi operativi. Vista la situazione attuale del industria software e considerato, soprattutto, chi ha il monopolio, potra' sembrare addirittura utopistico, ma io ci tengo alla mia liberta'. 
> 
> Se per fartelo capire devo passare per un estremista, allora ben venga, iniziero' ad urlare: "Il nome giusto e' GNU/Linux, non LINUX !!!" 

 

Penso tu abbia capito male: intendo dire che mi sembra naturale che una persona usi il software del quale ha bisogno senza tante storie... e senza "imposizioni", non dovrebbe esssere una cosa sensazionale al punto tale di doverne discutere, tutto qui. Comunque hai ragione dicendo che certi thread ci "contraddistinguono" da altri utenti: la possibilità e la consapevolezza di poter scegliere e quindi di poterne discutere. 

Anche io cerco di preservare la mia libertà, sotto più punti di vista, e con il software libero posso dire che ho fatto una scelta ottima...

Ma è pronto o non è pronto per il desktop? Per alcuni si, per altri no. Anche qui c'è libertà di scelta. Il lato negativo della faccenda è che spesso gli utenti non sono così liberi di scegliere, oltre a non essere consapevoli che si può "addirittura" scegliere... ma forse sto andando OT.

bye

----------

## kueitao

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' vero che sotto windows girano anche virus e spyware, ma il fatto che sotto Linux non ce ne siano è soprattutto dato dal fatto che a usarlo siamo 3 in croce, e quindi non è economicamente vantaggioso svilupparne per questo O.S... 
> 
> 

 

Prima di scrivere un cosa del genere avresti potuto rispondere alla mia affermazione: "Il concetto "virus", inteso come software che si installa, esegue e si replica tutto automaticamente senza l'intervento (leggi accettazione) dell'utente è proprio solo degli OS di casa MS".

Dici che virus per Linux non ce ne sono solo soprattutto perchè ci sono pochi utenti? Allora sappi che da varie stime più o meno concordanti ci sono oltre 40 milioni di macchine in rete utilizzanti Linux (sia servers che desktops). Oltre il 70% dei web servers al mondo sono Apache su Linux (principalmente) e un po' meno sui vari OpenBSD, FreeBSD e NetBSD.

Inoltre perchè mai uno sviluppatore di software virus si dovrebbe preoccupare di un qualsivoglia aspetto economico? C'è qualcuno che li paga per scriverne?

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso non credo che l'insufficienza di virus su linux sia dovuto solo al fatto che siamo pochi... secondo me linux fa tanto di suo. Con cio' non dico che e' a prova di virus, ma il fatto che non ce ne siano e' comunque una buona cosa.
> 
> 

 

Invece puoi proprio affermare che è a prova di virus! Francamente io (da programmatore) non avrei idea di come scrivere un programma che in Linux si istalli ed esegua da solo. Potrei farlo solo se avessi la possibilità di modificare il sorgente del kernel e magari altre importanti utilities di base. Ciò significa che potrei solo avendo libero accesso remoto o locale alla macchina Linux. Riuscire a prendere il controllo della macchia è tutto un altro discorso non attinente ai viruses perchè necessita di azioni da intraprendersi da parte dell'hacker e che non possono essere demandate al virus.

Ma lasciando stare Linux... Avete mai sentito parlare di virus/anti-virus per i vari BSD, Solaris, Irix, AIX, OS/390, OS/400 eccetera? Solo XP è così buggato!

----------

## lopio

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre perchè mai uno sviluppatore di software virus si dovrebbe preoccupare di un qualsivoglia aspetto economico? C'è qualcuno che li paga per scriverne?
> 
> 

 

che vuoi dire che escludi che ci sia qualcuno pagato per farlo?

Anche io ritengo che sia giusto e corretto sottolineare che la presenza di virus non ci sia su linux ANCHE perche' 

1) non c'e' interesse

2) il livello degli utenti e' piu' alto e' difficile  beccarsi un virus come su windows perche' si clicca sugli eseguibili e con questo intedo dire che l'utente stesso ha una maggiore attenzione in quello che fa e installa

Nel momento in cui pero' il s.o. tendera' a  rivolgersi ad un numero di utenti piu' grande allora credo che la voglia di click_and_run prendera' piede nuovamente e magari  aumentera' la possibilita' d eseguire software in automatico (stile activex di win) e i grattacapi verranno fuori anche su linux

----------

## kueitao

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *kueitao wrote:*   
> 
> Inoltre perchè mai uno sviluppatore di software virus si dovrebbe preoccupare di un qualsivoglia aspetto economico? C'è qualcuno che li paga per scriverne?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ma è ovvio! Sono troppo "puro" per anche solo immaginare una cosa del genere...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma chi pensi di essere per dire queste cose? e non  sto parlando della sboronaggine degli utenti.... sto parlando del tuo modo di "imporre la tua morale" (la frase non rende del tutto quello che volevo dire ma per non scrivere papiri). 

 

Umm perche' forse vuoi dirmi che usare photoshop per fare 4 linee come sfondo per un sito web, non e' uno spreco?

Io non sto sicuramente togliendo nulla alla liberta' di scelta, sto solo dicendo che dire: "Ah io non uso linux perche' non c'e' su PS", puoi dirlo sempre e comunque, ma secondo me e' un discorso del c. perche' va bene la liberta' di scelta, ma fare gli spreconi e' inutile.

Voglio dire, se un professionista richiede 16 bit di profondita' di colore, richiede 1000 filtri che su gimp non ci sono, ok, e' un discorso sensato. Ma se io devo fare 4 linee in croce per il mio sito web - liberta' di scelta o meno - gimp basta e **avanza**, e tutte le menate che il 90% degli utenti si fa, lo fa solo per capriccio.

Io non impongo niente... non punto fucili e non ricatto nessuno. Se il mio non ti sembra un discorso sensato si vede che non hai il senso dello spreco.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma per te un utente che ha voglia di fare lo sborone deve essere considerato meno di uno che non lo fa e si accontenta di gimp? ma che discorso è?

 

Ehm per curiosita', quando l'ho detto? Non mi ricordo di aver parlato di considerazione degli utenti... e se c'e' sul forum qualcosa di simile non l'ho scritto io. Io ho parlato di utenti che vogliono questo e quest'altro, quando in realta' cio' che gli serve e' raramente quanto chiedono. Lo sappiamo tutti d'altronde che nell'eta' consumistica si prentende sempre e comunque piu' di quanto sia realmente necessario. Io e' questo che rimprovero. Hai bisogno di software professionale perche' vuoi imparare/lavorare/quello che c'e' su linux non ti va? Ok, bene, perfetto. Non dico mica niente. Ma inventarsi una scusa del tipo "ah io non migro su linux perche' uso photoshop" (e ho un amico che mi ha detto COSI' e ti assicuro che io uso gimp e faccio molta³ grafica piu' di lui) mi sembra una scusa inutile, perche' spesso non si sa neanche di cosa si parla. Son quasi tutti capricci.

Per carita' Apetrini, non sto dicendo che tu hai il dual boot perche' sei viziato o fai capricci, non prenderla dal lato personale - e mi sembra da quanto ho scritto sotto che tu l'abbia gia presa dal lato personale - non mi riferivo a te. Mi riferivo alla collettivita' e al comportamento piu' comune.

Liberta' di scelta! Mi sta benissimo! Per carita', io sono il primo che cambia un software al mese perche' ama la liberta' di scelta. Perfetto, ok. Il mio discorso, pero', non cambia: per me uno che vuole quello di cui non ha bisogno fa solo i capricci.

Io ho liberta' di scelta, volendo metto su Maya anziche' blender per la grafica 3D che faccio... emulo 3Dstudio volendo... la liberta' di scelta c'e' quasi sempre, il punto e' che io di Maya e 3Dstudio non uso che il 10%, e blender e' quello di cui REALMENTE ho bisogno.

Liberta' di scelta ok, ma secondo me la scelta deve essere **sempre e comunque** pensata e ponderata, non perche' "mi va". Poi per carita', se vuoi cambiare perche' "ti va" fai pure, mica ti ammazzo perche' fai le cose senza pensarci... pero' ai miei occhi rimarra' sempre un discorso stupido.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Quando dici: "tu vuoi pothoshop solo per fare lo sborone, accontentati di gimp", fai un atto che va contro l'ideologia "Freedom".

 

Dici? A me sembra solo un commento - tra tutti quelli che faccio - contro questa societa' consumista. Se ti puntassi un fucile alla testa e se ti obbligassi sarebbe un atto contro l'ideologia della liberta', sicuro, ma io non punto fucili e non faccio ricatti, quindi il mio rimane un commento  :Smile: 

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Qui si parla di libertà di scelta (possono essere anche scelte molto discutibili ma sempre scelte sono e bisogna rispettare la decisione del singolo), e windows , purtroppo, sta guadagnando sempre piu terreno (vedi software Open che girano solo su M$, vi ho gia scritto che kde tra un po' di tempo girerà su windows) ed è gia piu avanti di Linux per scelta(di software) disponibile! Questa per me è la visione oggettiva dei fatti. è inutile fare le solite guerre di chi usa linux difende linux e chi usa windows difende windows, questi attegiamenti mi sembrano infantili. Cerchiamo di guardare la cosa facendo 2 passi indietro. Io sono dalla parte del pinguino, e non sapete quanto mi da fastidio ammettere certe cose, ma qualcosa di vero c'è in tutto questo discorso.

 

D'accordissimo. Come ho gia detto secondo me e' ovvio che windows abbia la maggioranza di scelta in ambito software... Nonostante questo pero', io rimango dell'idea che linux sia completo sotto molti punti di vista (ma non tutti) e che riesca a soddisfare molti requisiti degli utenti (ma non tutti). Non ho mai difeso linux al 100% e non ho mai attaccato windows al 100%, anzi a dire il vero non conosco nessuno che l'abbia fatto davanti a me (anzi uno si... ma e' un fondamentalista quindi non lo conto neanche).

E non credo che qui si stia facendo una guerra... nel forum di gentoo non ne ho mai viste di guerre da quando sono iscritto (e non e' poco...), pertanto ritengo che qui si stia solo discutendo del fatto che alcuni di noi, ormai completamente allontanati da windows, ritenga che spesso linux sia sufficiente, e fornisca strumenti necessari a risolvere gran parte delle richiede degli utenti Desktop.

Liberta' di scelta minore rispetto a windows? Pazienza... non posso sicuramente modificare la storia, e andare contro un colosso come M$ e' una impresa molto ardua. Il massimo che posso fare e' dire: "signori, anziche' dire linux non e' pronto, linux non va bene, prima di tutto accertiamoci se per le nostre necessita' e' sufficiente, senza lasciarsi trasportare da pensieri inutili ed essendo sinceramente obbiettivi." <- cosa che secondo me capita raramente.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Questo non vuol dire che non apprezzo linux, anzi, sei tu che dai miei discorsi hai dedotto(non si sa come) il contrario. 

 

Ah... interessante questo discorso... no giusto perche' non ho mai dedotto niente riguardo tuoi apprezzamente a proposito di linux. Mi chiedo come hai fatto ad estrapolare questi pensieri dalle mie parole, perche' io non l'ho detto e - ti assicuro - neanche mai pensato nulla di simile. Se siamo qui sul forum di gentoo significa che abbiamo una passione per linux, o no?? Sinceramente credo che te, come altri purtroppo, prendano il mio tono brusco come qualcosa di personale, ma io non metto quasi mai i discorsi sul piano personale.

----------

## akiross

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Ma è ovvio! Sono troppo "puro" per anche solo immaginare una cosa del genere...   

 

E' un peccato... i virus nascono anche - e spesso soprattutto - per interesse economico: io faccio un virus, lo diffondo, se mette in difficolta' tengo pronto l'anti virus, e se Norton & Co non hanno voglia di trovare una cura, pagano soldoni e gliela do io  :Smile: 

A volte pero' nascono come sfida: ah la microsoft dice che Window sVista e' sicuro! Scrivo un virus perche' voglio che lo sistemino/che capiscano che si sbagliano/che linux roks!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Vedi...

Il problema è che non voglio che il fatto che molti utenti potrebbero fare benissimo a meno di photoshop diventi una scusa...

Tu hai cominciato con una domanda:

```
Mancano software "professionali"?
```

e le cose che hai scritto appena dopo le ho interpretate come risposta a questa. Dal tuo discorso ho dedotto la scusa che gli utonti non hanno realmente bisogno di photoshop e che forse per te non è realmente un problema, tutte belle considerazioni ma non certo adeguate a rispondere alla domanda sopra citata.

Se poi sono duro di comprendorio, per favore spiegami che risposta hai dato TU in QUEL post riguardo alla domanda che ti sei fatto...

----------

## akiross

Bhe si ma e' una questione inutile... cioe' ok, si, su linux mancano molti software a livello professionale (anche se come e' intuibile questa parola e' malleabile, dipende dalle situazioni... se uso GIMP come software perche' faccio il grafico, GIMP diventa professionale, ma lasciamo stare queste cose qui)

Il punto e': se un software c'e' qui e non c'e' li, o c'e' li e non c'e' qui, e' inutile menarsela troppo. Il succo del mio discorso non e' tanto capire quale dei due OS lascia piu' scelta, il succo e' che la scelta va fatta in modo intelligente.

Mi spiego: se tu hai REALMENTE BISOGNO di photoshop, sta benissimo che scegli win o mac per usarlo (certo io non ne sono esaltato ma pazienza). Il punto e' che e' inutile lamentarsi SE le tue necessita' sono soddisfatte da gimp.

Faccio un esempio al contrario (per il sake del discorso... perche' a volte non viene logico pensare in senso inverso): cosa succede se Linux ha un software professionale che su windows non c'e'?? Io prima ho fatto il discorso in campo medico, ma era solo un esempio.

Il punto non cambia: si deve scegliere una cosa in base alle proprie necessita'. Non ci si deve fare troppo scrupolo... se un gioco/programma va solo su windows - e non c'e' modo di farlo andare su linux - bhe, allora usa windows.

Se il software va su linux e non va su windows, usi linux senza farsi troppi problemi.

Io non voglio iniziare un discorso che dice: ah windows ha piu'/meno software professionale di linux. perche' credo che qui tutti siano convinti del fatto che win in fatto di scelta software non abbia paragoni. Il mercato e' vasto, e linux ricopre una piccola fetta (poche ma buone e' la filosofia di linux).

Quindi alla mia domanda la risposta e' ovvia: certo che mancano! Ma ne mancano allo stesso modo dall'altra parte.

Questo discorso non porta da nessuna parte... bisogna capire se linux puo' realmente essere un sostituto a windows, con un ovvio e necessario sforzo da parte dell'utente. Nessuno nasce imparato... se tu - utente qualunque - non hai voglia di usare gimp perche' (benche' sia sufficiente per i tuoi scopi) non hai voglia di imparare ad usarlo, e' un altro discorso, e imho e' il succo del discorso.

E' per questo che io sostengo che linux e' pronto per il desktop. Linux E' pronto, sono gli utenti che non sono pronti. Se ce l'ho fatta io perche' tutti gli altri utenti non possono farcela?? Forse noi qui su gentoo siamo magici? Siamo speciali? Siamo piu' intelligenti? (si si, questo e' ovvio  :Very Happy: ) No, il punto e' che noi ci muoviamo e facciamo andare le meningi e ci adattiamo, e gli altri no.

Poi sottolineo: se proprio non c'e' scelta per risolvere un problema, che posso dirti, continua ad usare win... altrimenti non avrebbe senso usare i computer.

----------

## kueitao

Scusate un attimo, interrompo.  :Smile: 

A leggere gli esempi di software citato pare che tutte le professioni si riducano a manipolare films, fotografie e suoni... Si ricorda che non tutti si occupano di queste cose e che il desktop lo si usa principalmente per email, web e produttività personale (word processors e fogli di calcolo).

E poi che ne è delle professioni di analista finanziario, matematico, fisico, programmatore, manager d'azienda e molte altre? I suddetti usano tanto di quel software commerciale nato per i vari flavors di Unix e forse ancora difficilmente portato su Windows proprio perchè questo OS non gira su macchine abbastanza potenti che invece supportano Linux e prima ancora i vari Solaris, Irix e altre macchine "proprietary" (come diceva tempo fa IBM a proposito dei sui AS/400).

A proposito del software open source su Win, mi sembra un mero tentativo dei partners di MS di non perdere clienti a favore di altri OS liberi e non. Del resto è relativamente facile portare codice scritto per Unix/Linux a compilare e funzionare anche su Win se il suddetto è già stato inizialmente prodotto rispettando gli standards di C,C++ e altri. 

Si tratta del 2%-5% dello sforzo totale di produzione dell'applicazione. E' certo che se qualcuno pubblicasse come GPL roba famosa come Photoshop e compagnia ci vorrebbe ben poco a portarla su Linux. Ma forse a questi signori titolari del codice non conviene irritare mamma MS che è sempre tanto cara con loro.  Del resto difficilmente aumenterebbero la base installata visto che chi vuole tali applicazioni pur di poterle usare si compra XP e quindi la licenza è venduta comunque senza patemi d'animo e investimanti di tempo e denaro per il porting su Linux.  :Sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Scusate un attimo, interrompo. 
> 
> A leggere gli esempi di software citato pare che tutte le professioni si riducano a manipolare films, fotografie e suoni... Si ricorda che non tutti si occupano di queste cose e che il desktop lo si usa principalmente per email, web e produttività personale (word processors e fogli di calcolo).
> 
> E poi che ne è delle professioni di analista finanziario, matematico, fisico, programmatore, manager d'azienda e molte altre?

 

era già stato assodato all'inizio del thread che Linux per l'ambiente Desktop-office era già "pronto" e che non aveva nulla da invidiare agli altri OS, infatti questo thread tratta di tutto ciò che non rientra nell'ambito desktop da ufficio  :Wink: 

(quindi sei leggermente... OT )

----------

## SilverXXX

Il computer è uno strumento, e come tale dovrebbe essere il più intuitivo e semplice possibile nell'utilizzo, mantenendo la potenza. Chiaramente nel caso migliore si avrebbe uno strumento potentissimo e nello stesso tempo semplicissimo, ed è ovviamente impossibile. Bisogna trovare il giusto compromesso, ed al momento quello di windows è molto migliore di quello di linux, secondo me. La potenza in configurazione e la libertà di scelta (oltra alla mancanza di standard,e alla non totale adozione di quelli esisten) ne hanno diminuito enormemente la semplicità, minandone ogni possiblità di espansione oltre le nicchie in cui rimarrà sempre rinchiuso. Senza reale svolte nella direzione dello sviluppo generale, non si avrà una percentuale maggiore ai pohi punti percentuali.

Secondo me, ovviamente.

----------

## Apetrini

Ma si puo intendere uso Desktop di un computer come l'uso che generalmente ne viene fatto dalla massa?O meglio dalla maggior parte degli utenti?

Perche ho pensato che si potrebbe prendere in considerazione "le applicazioni piu votate" sul sito di wine...in fondo (forse) quella è la massa di utenti linux/windows che votano cio che piu gli manca di windows.

http://appdb.winehq.org/votestats.php

Dalla lista salta all'occhio che ci sono un sacco (troppi) giochi...ma  l'uso Desktop, secondo voi, è anche il poter giocare? 

Dopo i giochi ci sono  software per la grafica e per la musica...

----------

## SilverXXX

Sicuramente nell'uso desktop il gioco è compreso anche se magari non come attività primaria

----------

## mouser

Mah, io credo che, visto la crescente diminuzione dell'eta' di avvicinamento/utilizzo del pc, il gioco non e' piu' un'attivita' non primaria.....

Certo, probabilmente noi la vediamo come attivita' secondaria, ma sempre piu' spesso i genitori regalano ai bambini il pc per giocare....

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mah, io credo che, visto la crescente diminuzione dell'eta' di avvicinamento/utilizzo del pc, il gioco non e' piu' un'attivita' non primaria.....
> 
> Certo, probabilmente noi la vediamo come attivita' secondaria, ma sempre piu' spesso i genitori regalano ai bambini il pc per giocare....
> 
> mouser 

 

A dire il vero recenti indagini notano che l'eta' media dei videogiocatori e' in aumento, ed e' passata dai 20 ai 30 anni circa, mi sembra

Ci comunque come ha detto qualcuno (non ricordo chi): "la killer appz per linux sara' un videogioco" e io do ragione a sto tizio. Ma non per questo continuo a reputare i VG come passatempo piu' che come scopo  :Very Happy:  (difatti ho il gamecube per giocare... quando posso)

Ciauz

EDIT:

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> La potenza in configurazione e la libertà di scelta (oltra alla mancanza di standard,e alla non totale adozione di quelli esisten) ne hanno diminuito enormemente la semplicità, minandone ogni possiblità di espansione oltre le nicchie in cui rimarrà sempre rinchiuso. 

 

Bhe onestamente credo che lo standard sia molto piu' vicino a Linux che a windows, che tra l'altro (win e M$ in genere) e' noto per i suoi standard falsati, modificati e inadatti.

Per quanto riguarda la potenza di configurazione io ho un parere un pelo diverso: il fatto che linux sia potente e configurabile, non significa che debba essere per forza difficile, anzi, il fatto che esiste una vastissima liberta' di scelta, e' indice del fatto che esistono soluzioni per tutti, sia facili che non.

Faccio un esempio: ubuntu (eh perche' non so fare lo stesso caso su gentoo  :Smile: ) usa APT, puoi usarlo benissimo da shell, ma assieme alla distro viene dato Synaptic per farlo via gui, ed e' semplicissimo. Su gentoo c'e' portage - io l'ho sempre usato a mano - ma sono sicuro che esiste anche un'appz grafica per installare il software, e sempre per gentoo adesso si sta iniziando il progetto di installer automatico (che spero non sara' quello di default in futuro, ma cio' non toglie che esiste un "lato-hard" e un "lato-easy" su linux). Su windows esiste solo il modo che ti dice chi produce software: se e' hard e' hard, se e' easy e' easy. Si bhe poi in realta' anche su win c'e' un minimo di flessibilita' e scelta, ma a mio avviso non e' marcata come su linux, e per me questo e' uno svantaggio.

----------

## SilverXXX

Quindi su linux come si windows, tu vai su un sito di una applicazione scaricabile, la scarichi e con un doppio click + qualche dialog la installi?

----------

## mouser

 *akiross wrote:*   

> A dire il vero recenti indagini notano che l'eta' media dei videogiocatori e' in aumento, ed e' passata dai 20 ai 30 anni circa, mi sembra

 

Questa non la sapevo.... in ogni caso resto comunque dell'idea che, come ho gia' detto, l'eta' minima di utilizzo del pc sta diminuendo drasticamente.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ci comunque come ha detto qualcuno (non ricordo chi): "la killer appz per linux sara' un videogioco" e io do ragione a sto tizio. Ma non per questo continuo a reputare i VG come passatempo piu' che come scopo  (difatti ho il gamecube per giocare... quando posso) 

 

Anche su questo ti do' ragione (non ho mai detto che i VG siano uno scopo)!!!

In any case (select case), troppe volte ho sentito di gente che non passa a GNU/Linux "Perche' non ci sono giochini belli che escono di continuo".....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Quindi su linux come si windows, tu vai su un sito di una applicazione scaricabile, la scarichi e con un doppio click + qualche dialog la installi?

 

Bhe', sbaglio o con Fedora o Mandrake succede proprio cosi'????

----------

## akiross

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Quindi su linux come si windows, tu vai su un sito di una applicazione scaricabile, la scarichi e con un doppio click + qualche dialog la installi?

 

Umm no, apro un terminale e dico: emerge applicazione. Mi sembra ancora piu' semplice  :Very Happy:  Oppure su Ubuntu c'e' synaptic che e' uguale.

Eh bhe si, per quanto ricordo da redhat era cosi': prendevo l'rpm e doppio click. Ma la gestione a RPM non mi e' mai piaciuta - nonostante la facilita' - per questo ho cambiato.

EDIT: Anzi a dire il vero nel 99% dei casi non ci sono neanche i "qualche dialog" perche' l'applicazione va nella directory decisa dalla distro, e soprattutto non si sceglie tra installazione "minima" "completa" e "personalizzata"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilverXXX

ok, non avete capito.

----------

## Apetrini

Da quello che ne ho capito io SilverXXX inende dire che l'utente windows, da qualsiasi parte vada, trova il suo .exe lo scarica e lo esegue.

Un utente linux, invece, oltre a qualche problema di reperibilità di software, deve stare attento ai formati... deb rpm src etc... deve stare attento alle dipendenze e molto altro ancora...

----------

## SilverXXX

Finalmente qualcuno che ha capito! e come se non bastasse a volte lo stesso formato va cmq ripacchettizato tra le varie distro. Rpm per mdk non smepre vanno su suse o fedora, deb per ubuntu non sono sempre compatibili con debian... etc

----------

## akiross

Anche su linux e' altrettanto facile: scarichi l'rpm clicki e te lo godi.

Anche su windows esistono le dipendenze, e su linux il problema si pone quando i programmi sono linkati dinamicamente (che accade il piu' delle volte).

Io la differenza non la vedo cosi' marcata onestamente. Se richiedo una applicazione che si appoggia su MySQL, anche su windows richiede prima l'installazione di MySQL. Non e' mica magico il processo su windows...

Al massimo posso concordare che su linux ci sono piu' dipendenze da soddisfare, visto la molteplicita' delle possibili scelte, ma cio' non toglie che il processo sia comunque semplice.

----------

## Apetrini

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Anche su linux e' altrettanto facile: scarichi l'rpm clicki e te lo godi.
> 
> 

 

forse inendevi clicchi e lui ti da la lista della spesa per le altre dipendenze...

Poi il semplice è relativo(siamo fatti diversi), ammetterai però che è piu semplice farlo con Win che con Linux. Windows lo puo usare anche un bambino (questa non è una battuta) e vi dico queste cose perche ne conosco alcuni rispettivamente di 6 e 8 anni. Entrambi riescono benissimo a installare giochi (per es. quelli delle merendine, quelle da alcuni siti per bambini etc..)... tutto questo è stupefacente!! Concordo che il bambino non è consapevole di quello che accade al computer, ma il risultato finale è comunque stato raggiunto e questo è quello che importa al bambino e alla maggior parte della gente....

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Entrambi riescono benissimo a installare giochi (per es. quelli delle merendine, quelle da alcuni siti per bambini etc..)... tutto questo è stupefacente!!

 

Se é questo il problema basta che i produttori di giochi per merendine compilino le loro applicazioni staticamente.

E i siti per bambini potrebbero adottare lo Zero Install di rox. O altri sistemi che al momento non mi vengono in mente (ma sono sicuro che ci sono).

Secondo me occorre tenere presente che, solitamente, chi sviluppa un programma per Linux non si cura ecessivamente della sua pacchettizzazione, questo perché il sistema Linux é differente dal sistema windows. Il primo solitamente si porta appresso un discreto quantitativo di software sufficiente per le esigenze dell'utente medio, il secondo invece arriva con una dotazione di base abbastanza scarna e lascia all'utente il compito di scegliere i prodotti che si deve installare.

Questo fa si che lo sviluppatore di un programma si preoccupi solo del suo programma e non dell'utente medio debian,redhat,freebsd,mardrivia,... visto che quel compito é lasciato al manutentore della distribuzione.

Oppure a qualche volontario che se ne preoccupa.

Oppure, se non ci sono volontari, puoi farlo tu. O puoi pagare qualcuno che lo faccia per te. Semplice, no?

(ovviamente il "tu" é generico e non si riferisce a nessuno in particolare...)

----------

## SilverXXX

Bello zero install. MA non essendo standard per ogni distro, e non essnedo usato da tutti i programmi come paccheto binario, ha valore circa zero.

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Bello zero install. MA non essendo standard per ogni distro, e non essnedo usato da tutti i programmi come paccheto binario, ha valore circa zero.

 

C'é sempre il linking statico, cosa (IMHO) non troppo differente dal disseminare files .DLL uguali (o leggermente diversi) in tutto il disco.

----------

## akiross

Concordo pienamente con randomaze. Non e' che a linux manca tutto questo, e' che sono pochi ad adottare certi accordimenti.

Si windows solitamente non si preoccupa delle dipendenze, ma questo accade su entrambi gli OS. Piu' di una volta per provare software che non avevo in portage, ho scaricato dal sito la versione compilata staticamente per 386, io la metto nella home, scompatto il tar.gz e lo lancio banalmente.

Con blender ad esempio lo faccio spesso, non avendo sempre l'ultima relase in portage.

Il punto e' che spesso i programmatori non ci pensano (e IO stesso non penso a questi aspetti quando faccio un software). E' ovvio pero' che se un prodotto e' mirato anche alla facilita' d'uso, e' mirato ad una certa categoria di utenti, anche questo aspetto non e' trascurato.

Poi bhe, su alcune cose non c'e' molto da fare... a volte quando linko OOS a dei mei amici, loro non leggono neanche e scaricano i sorgenti del programma e poi mi chiedono "Ale come si fa a farlo andare??", ma come si sa senza leggere si fa ben poco, e a questo non possiamo farci molto noi developer.

Ciauz

----------

## Apetrini

@randomaze,akiross:

ms su cosa stiamo discutendo? Non è che io non conosca le capacità di linux. Il lato tecnico per quanto riguarda l'usabilità e la semplicità è assodato che sia evoluto, ma il punto è che non è messo in pratica. è inutile che mi dite che linux "potrebbe" fare questo, fare quello, se volessimo etc.. Ho capito che gli strumenti ci sono, ma se in pochissimi adottano questi sistemi siamo sempre al solito discorso... Qui non si discute sulle capacità "scritte sulla carta", ma bensi quelle che per diffusione siano piu avanti di altre, e quindi la padrona è Microsoft. I produttori di merendine faranno fatica ad adottare qualcosa per il mondo Open source che non è nemmeno affermato nell'Open Source(Zero Intstall non lo conoscevo, bello, peccato che lo usano in 4 gatti). Il famoso rpm è abbastanza affermato, certo che non sempre un rpm per una distro va su un altra e comuqnue non paragonerei l'rpm al doppio click sul .exe di windows.

@akiross: 

mi piace che hai tirato fuori l'argomento della lettura del "manuale", perche è un altro scoglio di linux(con scoglio non intendo che sia un problema certo che è un altrto punto su cui il pinguino perde di facilità). Se pensate che l'utente (o utonto) non ha voglia di leggere alcunche e su windows non deve per forza farlo , mentre nella maggior parte della applicazioni Linux si. Questa cosa è parecchio discutibile ma non potete negare che windows permette di installare software agli utonti senza che questi attivino il cervello... ormai per loro è un azione meccanica... clicca su Ok, Next e aspetta e poi su OK.

----------

## SilverXXX

Guardate che cmq non è un problema che linux non sia facile. Solo viene da ridere, quando certe ditte dicono "linux è pronto per il desktop"; io direi "voi siete pronti per il manicomio" a chi lo dice.

----------

## Apetrini

Ehm ... mi sa anche a me che linux non è pronto per la massa.

Peccato...

Quello che mi da fastidio ancora di piu è che mio padre ha una ditta che fa Pubblicità in generale, ora sta cambiando sede e voleva riorganizzarsi coi computer e tutto quanto. Io sulle nuove macchine(TUTTE) volevo metterci gentoo, ma poi mi rendo conto che i grafici non riusciranno mai a lavorare bene su linux, perche mancano strumenti e di questo sono molto triste. Mi toccherà usare Apple...

Che tristezza...

Be ho ancora un po' di tempo e spero di riuscire a inventarmi qualcosa, magari trovare qualche software che giri sul pinguino...

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Solo viene da ridere, quando certe ditte dicono "linux è pronto per il desktop"; io direi "voi siete pronti per il manicomio" a chi lo dice.

 

Questo solo perché non é pronto per il tuo desktop? Per il mio é pronto da tempo immemore.

Anzi, adesso é anche troppo avanti... applicazioni come quel "zero install" evito volentieri di guardarle e mi guarderei bene dal lanciare il primo eseguibile che trovo in rete.

Per il resto, se il desktop tu lo concepisci come windows allora Linux non sarà mai pronto per il desktop. Per fortuna, aggiungo io.

Perché ci sono n-mila distribuzioni? Perché ognuna di quelle é particolare, installa un certo tipo/insieme di programmi. Così ci sono le distribuzioni generaliste, quelle specializzate su KDE, quelle su gnome, quelle minimaliste.

E si, ci sono anche le distribuzioni orientate al Click 'n Run (TM)

Ma tutte queste distribuzioni sono fatte per l'utente che non sta a ravanare quotidianamente cercando di installare la nuova sub-meta-versione di un window manager. Sono fatte per l'utente che "si accontenta" delle applicazioni che vengono installate e pacchettizzate dalla distribuzione stessa.

Se vuoi tutto il software di Windows (commerciale, shareware, freeware, free) che si installi con la facilità di windows e al tempo stesso mantenere tutti i pregi di Linux (Free, ragionevolmente sicuro, ragionevolmente stabile, ...) probabilmente non ci arriveremo mai.

Una ferrari non va a 100Km/h su strada sterrata. E un fuoristrada non va a 250Km/h in autostrada.

Apetrini: dipende da quello che uno ci deve fare. Per la grafica professionale tutti (o quasi) usano i Mac, ci sarà un motivo. Chi fa CAD usa Windows, anche lì ci sarà un motivo, ...

----------

## Apetrini

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  dipende da quello che uno ci deve fare. Per la grafica professionale tutti (o quasi) usano i Mac, ci sarà un motivo. Chi fa CAD usa Windows, anche lì ci sarà un motivo, ...

 

Non amo il Mac, mi sembra un sistema per gli Utonti, windows neanche quello lo amo. Mi dispiace che linux non puo esprimere tutta la sua potenzialità solo per colpa di qualche softwarehouse che non si decide di adottare un altra politica di sviluppo che agevoli il porting dei software per altri sistemi operativi.

Comunque Inkscape sembra un giocattolino a paragone dei software vettoriali di adobe, ma io comunque ci voglio provare ad usarlo per fare dei lavori...

----------

## akiross

[OT]

Una volta ho detto questa cosa, e a deadhead e' piaciuta cosi' tanto che mi sento di divulgarla:

windows e' per gli utonti

macintosh e' per utonti con stile

 :Very Happy:  una allegra sintesi su come la penso a riguardo  :Very Happy: 

[/OT]

Scherzi a parte, io sono d'accordo con randomaze.

Aggiungerei una cosa: se linux ha le potenzialita' per diventare meglio/facile come windows, ma non lo e' diventato, forse e' perche' attualmente non c'e' interesse nel far diventare linux OS per desktop.

Mi spiego: se Zero Install esiste, significa che a qualcuno interessa che linux sia su desktop, e se esiste significa che gli utenti linux - alcuni - vogliono essere in competizione con windows, e magari lo hanno anche superato (non so com'e' zero install, ma potrebbe anche essere meglio di windows dal punto di vista dell'usabilita'). Comunque vada il punto e' uno: se tutte queste cosucce user-friendly non hanno preso piede, non e' perche' non sono valide, ma perche' non c'e' interesse nel rendere linux user frendly.

Linux e' pensato primariamente come server/workstation, non come desktop (io lo uso piu' come workstation che come dekstop), e probabilmente non si sente ancora la necessita' di portarlo alle masse.

Linux E' pronto per il desktop. Il fatto che poi non ci sia interesse nel fare una distro user friendly, non significa che linux non e' pronto per il desktop.

----------

## neon

Avete mai sentito parlare di Mockup?

E' un tentativo di creare un sistema operativo semplice da utilizzare e che non soffra del problema piu' grosso delle distro linux per i desktop, l'eccessiva confusione originata dalle troppe possibilita' di scelta.

Parliamoci chiaro, io non utilizzerei mai un sistema operativo in cui non posso scegliere ogni minima cosa ma capisco anche che l'utonto medio vuole il pc-tostapane che con quattro click risolve il suo problema e se possiamo offrirgli una soluzione linux/opensource based mi sta benone  :Wink: 

Mockup si basa su linux 2.6 ed utilizza le qt come librerie grafiche, e' ancora in una fase moooolto giovane e lo sviluppo sembra pseudo continuo.

Secondo me l'idea alla base di questo proggetto e' quella con cui si puo' riuscire a piazzare linux sui desktop di casa...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

parlando di linux fool-proof provate a farvi un giro con un xandros [quelli del click 'n run] : c'è anche liveCD .

IMHO quello è un OS che assolve le richieste di una larghissima fetta di utenti. All'inizio a me era venuto un colpo, vedere gaim rinominato "sw per instant messaging" , OO.org "editor di testi"... poi però capisci che non ha importanza il suo nome, ma il compito che assolve.

Quello è il linux per le masse IMVHO, un linux "snaturato" per certi versi, le cui origini sono celate ma presenti e dove invece quel che risalta sono i risultati, come ci ricorda quella pubblicità di shampoo.

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> parlando di linux fool-proof provate a farvi un giro con un xandros [quelli del click 'n run] : c'è anche liveCD .

 

il click'n run era di linspire, o sbaglio?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> il click'n run era di linspire, o sbaglio?

 beh sono molte le distro che fanno della facilità d'installazione e d'utilizzo il loro cavallo di battaglia, xandros è una di queste, ma anche mepis secondo me non si allontana molto, anche la procedura di "copia" della knoppix su hd non ha nulla di complicato, anzi. dai il via e poi fa tutto lei. puoi anche scegliere se mantenere il rilevamento dell'hw o fare una scelta definitiva.

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il click'n run era di linspire, o sbaglio?

 

Si era di Linspire (Ex Lindows)

----------

